# Ask me anything....



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2007)

Ask me anything! and I will answer honestly (as I can and still be decent  ) 

Don't want to ask moi anything? How about you ask the person that posted above you then? Their choice whether or not they respond though.....


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 11, 2007)

Do I make you horny, baby? Yeah! :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2007)

The answer lies in how large my tweezers are when I'm near you.....:smitten:


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 11, 2007)

OMFG! I'm ummmmm...moist! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2007)

So how does THIS make you feel? :batting:


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 11, 2007)

I...I think I had an orgasm!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey, CAMellie......Am I still your Dims crush? :blush:

GEF, Where did you get those beautiful eyes?:wubu: From your Mom or Dad's side of the family? DO you speak with an accent? I think accents are sexy.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 11, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hey, CAMellie......Am I still your Dims crush? :blush:
> 
> GEF, Where did you get those beautiful eyes?:wubu: From your Mom or Dad's side of the family? DO you speak with an accent? I think accents are sexy.



You will be one of my crushes forever and always!!! :wubu:
Do you think I'm pretty? :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2007)

mimosa said:


> GEF, Where did you get those beautiful eyes?:wubu: From your Mom or Dad's side of the family?



Thanks for those sweet words, beautiful Lady 
I take after my father's side of the family on a lot of things- my father didn't have green eyes- his were more grayish but I always think they must have came from his bloodline. There aren't any old pics of my father's family because he was raised in a foster home- that burned down when he left to join the army at age 18. My grandparents had all died before I was born so I don't have much to go by other than the few snippets my parents have told me of them. My mom says I resemble my father's mother in build- I can't confirm that since I have never seen her 




mimosa said:


> DO you speak with an accent? I think accents are sexy.



I moved to NC as a small child- carrying a heavy "Joisey" accent with me. I kept it for many years but it eventually gave way to some southern sounds as I grew into my teens. However, many people from here still ask me where I am from and some have told me that I sound like I am from Louisiana (I have never been there and don't know what they sound like to be honest- probably just a mixed accent). When I go to Jersey, they ask me where I'm from, too 

Btw, I have also been told that my accent will change with my mood- I do tend to be more "southern" when I am around people from the countryside here and get more "northern" when angry or annoyed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Do you think I'm pretty? :batting:



I think you're pretty funny.......






and hawt


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2007)

Mimosa, how did you find this site?


----------



## Smushygirl (Nov 11, 2007)

If we ever meet in person, will you dance with me?!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2007)

Smushygirl said:


> If we ever meet in person, will you dance with me?!



Of course! Put me first on your dance card :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> You will be one of my crushes forever and always!!! :wubu:
> Do you think I'm pretty? :batting:



But of course, Darlin'. And if I rolled that way.....I would be the luckiest girl in the world.:bow:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mimosa, how did you find this site?



I found this site while visiting Mo'Nique's F.A.T. Chance site in late 2006. There was a link on their old site under "Sites We Love". I just checked the site today and the Dims link is not there anymore. It should be!
Have a great week, GEF. :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Green!

What's your favorite flavor of Ice Cream?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2007)

Why are the words "Asparagus" and "Labia" next to each other on the Forum Index now after I click "New Posts"?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey, question for you!

Do you think making a little man, in the process of running, out of formations from spilled purple wax after a candle has burned out, is cool? If so, am I the coolest ever?

(I desperately wish I had a digital camera to photo that little guy. As it stands, I'll keep the pieces of wax.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 11, 2007)

What does the acronym JAVA stand for?


----------



## prettysteve (Nov 11, 2007)

Miss Green Eyes: Have you ever had any soul brothers as close friends? What is your opinion of soul brothers? Have you had much interaction with soul brothers growing up. Just curious....

From your Chocolate Phat Admirerretty Steve


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2007)

Two men from Vegas are stranded in Nashville without a prayer. Who should they call?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you never been Mellow? What is the way to San Jose? How many seas must a wild duck sail before she sleeps in the sand?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> What does the acronym JAVA stand for?



_Excerpt from Wikipedia:_ The Java language was created by James Gosling in June 1991 for use in a set top box project.[3] The language was initially called Oak, after an oak tree that stood outside Gosling's office - and also went by the name Green - and ended up later being renamed to Java, *from a list of random words.*[4] 

~~Kinda ruins the mystic quality of it, huh?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 11, 2007)

Would you like me to remove..by force..Santa..?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2007)

If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, acts like a duck and the general consensus is that it's a duck, is it a real duck then or actually something else?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2007)

Green, how did YOU find Dims?


----------



## Obesus (Nov 11, 2007)

....that Miss GEF was meaning to honestly answer questions about *herself*, rather than twenty zillion things we might easily Wiki, Google or Amazon for ourselves...ahem...in that _spiritus_, I wish to ask you, Miss Green Eyed Fairy, if you do believe in the _magical _amidst the dreary sensibilities of this industrialized and bleak world! AHA!:bow:
Whoops! Must run...I have angelhair pasta cooking and I do not wish to frammus the angels by overcooking...oh, no!


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....that Miss GEF was meaning to honestly answer questions about *herself*, rather than twenty zillion things we might easily Wiki, Google or Amazon for ourselves...ahem...in that _spiritus_, I wish to ask you, Miss Green Eyed Fairy, if you do believe in the _magical _amidst the dreary sensibilities of this industrialized and bleak world! AHA!:bow:
> Whoops! Must run...I have angelhair pasta cooking and I do not wish to frammus the angels by overcooking...oh, no!




I have missed you...have you missed me? :wubu:


*pardon me...is my crush showing?*


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, yes, I do pay *most* careful and exact attention to your posts, wherever I may spy them, but my habitual and standing shyness and reserve do hold me back from brashness and forthrightness in such matters! Oh, dear, I think I just let the proverbial mouse out of the harness, so to speak! Ah! Well, I shall soundly thrash myself, anon! AHA! :smitten::blush:
Oh, what was your question? Why yes, I _have_ missed you, indeed! 



CAMellie said:


> I have missed you...have you missed me? :wubu:
> 
> 
> *pardon me...is my crush showing?*



Behold, said mouse...or perhaps he is a hamster...ach!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....that Miss GEF was meaning to honestly answer questions about *herself*, rather than twenty zillion things we might easily Wiki, Google or Amazon for ourselves...ahem.



If that is so, Cousin Obesus (I just re-read her original post and I'm still not sure) then I retract all the questions. :bow: (I don't understand Mossy's post either.)


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

BUBBA HO-TEP!! Was there ever the slightest doubt?



Santaclear said:


> Two men from Vegas are stranded in Nashville without a prayer. Who should they call?


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

...as we meet in the mystical lodge and intone the sacred words: "Exactly what part of "Ia Ia Cthuhlu F'thagn" is it that you don't get?", we meditate upon such matters in the stillness and peacefulness of the heart. I realize that philosophers debate and sadhus decry, but we must follow the way of BOB and cut them the holy Slack that surpasseth understanding! 



Santaclear said:


> If that is so, Cousin Obesus (I just re-read her original post and I'm still not sure) then I retract all the questions. :bow: (I don't understand Mossy's post either.)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 12, 2007)

If they are to be questions directed towards YOU, GEF, then I have one that I would like to know - Where would be your ideal vacation spot? It could be a specific location, or just the ideal place, whatever that may be.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's my question GEF...

Will you marry me???? :batting::wubu::batting::wubu::batting::wubu:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 12, 2007)

Two questions:

The usual "what five CDs would you have with you if you were stranded on a desert island?"

and "which three books would you want with you for all time in terms of rereading potential?"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Hey Green!
> 
> What's your favorite flavor of Ice Cream?




Mint Chocolate Chip!! in a waffle cone


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Why are the words "Asparagus" and "Labia" next to each other on the Forum Index now after I click "New Posts"?




Labias need all the green vegetables they can get.......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Hey, question for you!
> 
> Do you think making a little man, in the process of running, out of formations from spilled purple wax after a candle has burned out, is cool? If so, am I the coolest ever?
> 
> (I desperately wish I had a digital camera to photo that little guy. As it stands, I'll keep the pieces of wax.)



I think you are very creative with a good imagination  :bow:


***I will be back after work to answer the rest of the questions- I'm on my lunchbreak right now and must go back


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 12, 2007)

GEF -- would you be my shopping buddy? If perchance we met?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 12, 2007)

What is that foul stench emanating from Mossystate's general direction?


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Oh, yes, I do pay *most* careful and exact attention to your posts, wherever I may spy them, but my habitual and standing shyness and reserve do hold me back from brashness and forthrightness in such matters! Oh, dear, I think I just let the proverbial mouse out of the harness, so to speak! Ah! Well, I shall soundly thrash myself, anon! AHA! :smitten::blush:
> Oh, what was your question? Why yes, I _have_ missed you, indeed!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my! :smitten: Just....yes. :wubu:


*dreamy sigh*


----------



## Suze (Nov 12, 2007)

are you sometimes afraid that someone in "real" life (let's say, your boss) will see your pics on dimensions?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> What does the acronym JAVA stand for?



Crap, I have no idea but do know that it's a programming language for the internet......I'm so glad BlackJack Jeeves googled for me already :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

prettysteve said:


> Miss Green Eyes: Have you ever had any soul brothers as close friends? What is your opinion of soul brothers? Have you had much interaction with soul brothers growing up. Just curious....
> 
> From your Chocolate Phat Admirerretty Steve




Yes Steve, I have had "soul brothers" as good friends- "soul sisters" too  

I am glad that I don't limit myself to one particular set of people because that would be hurting myself. I have met some kind, interesting, fun people in my lifetime- of all colors, sizes and upbringings - and my life is richer/better for it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Two men from Vegas are stranded in Nashville without a prayer. Who should they call?




Ghostbusters


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Have you never been Mellow?



Have you never tried to find a comfort from inside you?
Have you never been happy just to hear your song?
Have you never let someone else be strong?

Yesh, my dear Santa- I have learned the joys of mellowing out as I grow older 


Santaclear said:


> What is the way to San Jose?


Definitely west from where I'm sitting 



Santaclear said:


> How many seas must a wild duck sail before she sleeps in the sand?



3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Would you like me to remove..by force..Santa..?




I <3 Santa- almost as much as I love talking about labia with you in another thread


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm new and extremely awkward. Is there anything I should or shouldn't do around here?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, acts like a duck and the general consensus is that it's a duck, is it a real duck then or actually something else?



I would usually think it's a pile of sh*t


Oh sorry, I'm sorry I was confused with that other saying.....:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Tina said:


> Green, how did YOU find Dims?




That sweet Lady that some know is chat as JoiseyTomata- she is my stepsister in reality 

Last summer my father passed away. I had to go to Jersey for his service. Tomata and I shared a room in my stepmother's home during that time. While we mourned together, we also had a very nice bonding type of sister time. We discussed the good memories of my father- and the good memories of my biological sister who passed away in 1998. I treasure those memories now because, due to distance, I had never really gotten to spend a lot of time with Tomata. We didn't even meet until we were adults- even though my father and stepmother spent 25 years together. 
We found we both loved the net- I showed her my chess lounge and music site...she showed me Hipsters chat- it was a short leap to Dims chat from there- then I hit the forums 


She also showed me how to make Chicken Parmesan- yum!


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm glad you have each other, Green. It sounds like a very special relationship.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....that Miss GEF was meaning to honestly answer questions about *herself*, rather than twenty zillion things we might easily Wiki, Google or Amazon for ourselves




I'm glad they care enough to participate, to be honest  so whatever they wish to ask, I will do my best to answer 



Obesus said:


> I wish to ask you, Miss Green Eyed Fairy, if you do believe in the _magical _amidst the dreary sensibilities of this industrialized and bleak world!



I hope for the magic Obesus....it's the idea of magic that makes me enjoy life sometimes......
I dream of things that come true Obesus- whenever I feel skeptical about "other worldly" things (outside of a religious/spiritual context), I remind myself of this and that allows me to open my mind to new possibilities. I wouldn't mind doing some research on dream analyzing- and Wicca, too. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> If that is so, Cousin Obesus (I just re-read her original post and I'm still not sure) *then I retract all the questions*. :bow: (I don't understand Mossy's post either.)



oh no you don't....... you POSTED IT ON THE INTRANETS FOR PETE'S SAKES!!!
It's there.... FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> If they are to be questions directed towards YOU, GEF, then I have one that I would like to know - Where would be your ideal vacation spot? It could be a specific location, or just the ideal place, whatever that may be.




Scotland/England- or maybe an European tour? Don't make me choose please....

There is so much of this great big world I want to see before my time here is over including....

Canada/Nova Scotia.

Australia- and penguin island 

Iceland

Hawaii

California

I also want to visit Graceland, Mardi Gras/New Orleans and Niagara Falls


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Here's my question GEF...
> 
> Will you marry me???? :batting::wubu::batting::wubu::batting::wubu:




Name the time and place, sweet, pretty Lady and it's a done deal :wubu::kiss2::batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The usual "what five CDs would you have with you if you were stranded on a desert island?"



Fleetwood Mac - Rumors
Markus Schulz- Coldharbour
Linkin Park- Meteora
Marilyn Manson- Golden Age of Grotesque
Madonna- Confessions of a Dancefloor

But, oh, how long could this list get if you let me cheat and take more :batting:




Admiral_Snackbar said:


> and "which three books would you want with you for all time in terms of rereading potential?"



Stephen King's Dark Tower books came to mind- but those number seven in the series....

Emotional Intelligence by Daniel Goleman- I would finally have the time to study it how I want to 

The Prophet by Kahlil Gibran.....there is more comfort and wisdom in that short book than any other I have read.... I still weep when I read his words :bow:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 12, 2007)

Can we have a fall wedding??? I always wanted to have a fall wedding.....

pweeeezzzeee... pretty pweeeeezeee?????

 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Name the time and place, sweet, pretty Lady and it's a done deal :wubu::kiss2::batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> GEF -- would you be my shopping buddy? If perchance we met?



Oh Gawd Yes!!! I would be such a lucky gal to shop with you  

You bring your wonderful sense of style/ fashion- I will bring my thrifty bargain hunting tricks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> What is that foul stench emanating from Mossystate's general direction?




She always smells like a rose to me :smitten: :batting: :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

susieQ said:


> are you sometimes afraid that someone in "real" life (let's say, your boss) will see your pics on dimensions?




Not particularly....I figure if they are checking out Dims...they must dig me  


or at least have something in common 





oh and I cropped my head off the nudies anyway


----------



## mossystate (Nov 12, 2007)

Green....have you ever left an apple core on your nightstand and then found it a few months later?...like a lil mummy...?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I'm new and extremely awkward. Is there anything I should or shouldn't do around here?




Try not to be insulting to other posters- at least not directly so 

Be Yourself - that's usually a good thing 

Have a good time


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Can we have a fall wedding??? I always wanted to have a fall wedding.....
> 
> pweeeezzzeee... pretty pweeeeezeee?????




Fall in the NC mountains will take your breath away- so it's a done deal- Wedding on the Blue Ridge Parkway

w00t w00t


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Green....have you ever left an apple core on your nightstand and then found it a few months later?...like a lil mummy...?



Egads....that must explain that stench TraciJo was talking about....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 12, 2007)

*sigh*

I'm there girlie!! 
:kiss2:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fall in the NC mountains will take your breath away- so it's a done deal- Wedding on the Blue Ridge Parkway
> 
> w00t w00t


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I'm there girlie!!
> :kiss2:



If Butterbelly and myself (I am trying to recruit Kara, too  ) ever get an Asheville meet up going- I EXPECT TO SEE YOU THERE MY LOVE


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Try not to be insulting to other posters- at least not directly so
> 
> Be Yourself - that's usually a good thing
> 
> Have a good time



Alrighty. I'm too much of a softy to be mean anyway. I'm probably too nice, really. 

Aaaand I will x2! =D
I'm still a bit quirky talking on the net, this forum especially is like so different from any other I've posted on. I think it's awesome, but I'm like overwhelmed here. I'll try to be myself though. Which is only slightly less awkward than how I am online.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome to the Boards, Serenade- live long and prosper


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

Been on the Dims boards nigh on eight years now...ever since before the great spam wars of ought-ought...with the Anti Oppression Federation folks. We were mostly civil with 'em and a few even stayed...this here is a darn nice place and the people are mostly the most decent as ye might want to meet (a tad OCD at times, but that's just a quirk!) I hope you enjoy your stay and get to know a few of the folks...particular' the old-timers and Fat Holy Men! :bow: Stay a spell now, ye' hear! 



Sweet_Serenade said:


> Alrighty. I'm too much of a softy to be mean anyway. I'm probably too nice, really.
> 
> Aaaand I will x2! =D
> I'm still a bit quirky talking on the net, this forum especially is like so different from any other I've posted on. I think it's awesome, but I'm like overwhelmed here. I'll try to be myself though. Which is only slightly less awkward than how I am online.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

In whatever small ways such I might ever help you, I do wish you to dip into the reserve of such wisdoms in the Fountain of the Temple of the Mountain of the Philosophers, the mighty Abiegnus! AHA! (Drama-beast, aren't I?) Genuinely though, whatever interests you in that direction, I can provide resources...at your will!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hope for the magic Obesus....it's the idea of magic that makes me enjoy life sometimes......
> I dream of things that come true Obesus- whenever I feel skeptical about "other worldly" things (outside of a religious/spiritual context), I remind myself of this and that allows me to open my mind to new possibilities. I wouldn't mind doing some research on dream analyzing- and Wicca, too. :bow:


----------



## imfree (Nov 12, 2007)

GEF, you give really great answers, are you going to take Santaclear's place as the "person with the answers"?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> In whatever small ways such I might ever help you, I do wish you to dip into the reserve of such wisdoms in the Fountain of the Temple of the Mountain of the Philosophers, the mighty Abiegnus! AHA! (Drama-beast, aren't I?) Genuinely though, whatever interests you in that direction, I can provide resources...at your will!



Thank you kind man 
I will keep that in mind


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

imfree said:


> GEF, you give really great answers, are you going to take Santaclear's place as the "person with the answers"?



Santa is irreplaceable, Imfree :bow:

But thanks for the nice words


----------



## mango (Nov 12, 2007)

*Would you like another schnitzengruben? *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2007)

mango said:


> *Would you like another schnitzengruben? *



Oh my.....I'm afraid to give an honest answer now.....V_V


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 12, 2007)

If you girls arrange a meet up, say the word, I'll be there. I'll drive pretty much anywhere... I love driving. And to meet with you gals....I'd love it!! Count me in!!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If Butterbelly and myself (I am trying to recruit Kara, too  ) ever get an Asheville meet up going- I EXPECT TO SEE YOU THERE MY LOVE


----------



## mossystate (Nov 12, 2007)

I am leaving this thread.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh my oh my....Miss Mossy...by both posting to the thread and leaving the thread at precisely the same moment, I am afraid that you have created a quantum disturbance which threatens the stability of the entire Universe. I am checking the math out with my experts, but this could be...uh....problematic! 


mossystate said:


> I am leaving this thread.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 12, 2007)

No, I waited for one minute, so, your brain is safe...don't pick it..let it heal.


Great, now I am a liar, as I came back...wait..never said I was leaving for good........ok.....no matter what, I am ok.


----------



## saucywench (Nov 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fall in the NC mountains will take your breath away- so it's a done deal- Wedding on the Blue Ridge Parkway
> 
> w00t w00t


Here ya go:

View attachment 30622


View attachment 30623


View attachment 30624


View attachment 30625


View attachment 30627


----------



## Spanky (Nov 12, 2007)

GEF, is this thing on? 

And can I be the ring bearer for your nuptials with VB?? I look pretty nice in a black tux but with a vest not tails. Sadly, though I am a wee bit old.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

You are a kind, noble and wise personnage! Oh...and you came back..oh, Hooray! Mossy is back! :bow:



mossystate said:


> No, I waited for one minute, so, your brain is safe...don't pick it..let it heal.
> 
> 
> Great, now I am a liar, as I came back...wait..never said I was leaving for good........ok.....no matter what, I am ok.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 13, 2007)

Greenie, anything?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> No, I waited for one minute, so, your brain is safe...don't pick it..let it heal.
> 
> 
> Great, now I am a liar, as I came back...wait..never said I was leaving for good........ok.....no matter what, I am ok.




I knew you couldn't leave me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2007)

saucywench said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> View attachment 30622



I went for a short walk today on my lunch break- amidst scenery like this


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2007)

Spanky said:


> GEF, is this thing on?
> 
> And can I be the ring bearer for your nuptials with VB?? I look pretty nice in a black tux but with a vest not tails. Sadly, though I am a wee bit old.




Of course you can- and you seem just fine to me...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Greenie, anything?




Anything..... :batting:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 13, 2007)

Dear Green, 

Are you always so full of shit?


Monqiue


----------



## HailToTheKing (Nov 13, 2007)

Is there genuine mileage in oven cooking tv dinners which can also be done in the microwave?


----------



## Suze (Nov 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not particularly....I figure if they are checking out Dims...they must dig me
> 
> 
> or at least have something in common
> ...



that's a really good point! good answer miss green


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Dear Green,
> 
> Are you always so full of shit?
> 
> ...



I'm only full of love for you, Monique......:batting: :smitten:
















Deep enough yet?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2007)

HailToTheKing said:


> Is there genuine mileage in oven cooking tv dinners which can also be done in the microwave?




That might depend upon the TV dinner- some things really DO taste better cooked in a conventional oven simply because it's a more even heat pattern whereas microwaves cook from the outside in 

I do love how quickly things get warm when you nuke 'em though


----------



## Spanky (Nov 13, 2007)

Is this thread all about you or TraciJo?? I keep forgetting. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Is this thread all about you or TraciJo?? I keep forgetting. :doh:




TraciJo and what Java stands for......



























I could never forget YOU though *flutters eyelashes*


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 13, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Do I make you horny, baby? Yeah! :batting:




Whats this?? I thought you were taken Mellie? :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2007)

Dravenhawk said:


> Whats this?? I thought you were taken Mellie? :blink:




Don't blame her....I sprinkled her with fairy dust so she can't resist


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 13, 2007)

Why are there always 10 hot dogs to a package but hot dog buns come in packs of EIGHT?

How many licks DOES it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll pop?

Grape Nuts: No grapes, no nuts...what's the deal?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Why are there always 10 hot dogs to a package but hot dog buns come in packs of EIGHT?



Because they know we have fussy little children at home that don't like the buns- those two extra are for the children.... duh.... 



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> How many licks DOES it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll pop?



It's already been proven by an owl much wiser than us all- three :doh: 




Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Grape Nuts: No grapes, no nuts...what's the deal?



It is nutty though......crunchy? Grapish? nah

I tend to think it was some inside joke at General Mills but alas....



> How did Grape Nuts get its name?&#65533;
> 
> Post Grape-Nuts, the cereal that is neither a grape nor a nut, is made from natural wheat and barley. This unique, naturally sweet cereal was created in 1897. C.W. Post came up the name because the cereal contained maltose, which he thought was grape sugar and because the distinctive flavor reminded him of nuts. For over 100 years, the cereal with the funny name and the nutty crunch has nearly twice the carbohydrates per serving of Wheaties®. And with 47 grams of carbohydrate per serving Grape-Nuts gives you Energy For Living . The delicious goodness of Grape-Nuts is also available in a distinctive lightly crisp flake.&#65533;


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Spanky (Nov 13, 2007)

Or maybe this...


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 14, 2007)

Dear Ms. Green Eyed Fairy,

What is so wonderful about fairy dust, and how often do you dust?




Just wonderin'

fa_man_stan




P.S. Spanky, I could just rep you until the cows come home. What does that expression really mean anyway?


----------



## Mathias (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello Ms. Green!

What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 14, 2007)

If I licked a rainbow, would it taste like skittles?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Dear Ms. Green Eyed Fairy,
> 
> What is so wonderful about fairy dust, and how often do you dust?
> 
> ...



Fairy dust is a gift of magic- it is bestowed only to the most deserving


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Hello Ms. Green!
> 
> What's your favorite holiday?




A holiday where I can see the wondrous look of anticipation and joy on my children's faces. Oh, and I get to eat all kinds of good stuff and get presents, too. 

Isn't that called Christmas?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> If I licked a rainbow, would it taste like skittles?



It tastes like starbursts to me :batting:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 14, 2007)

1) Who put the boom in sha-boom sha-boom?

2) Who put the ram in the rama-lama-ding-dong?

3) Who was that man? I'd like to shake his hand.

4) If it wasn't a guy, what're the odds it was a BBW?

5) If it was a BBW what would be the best thing to shake on her?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> 1) Who put the boom in sha-boom sha-boom?
> 
> 2) Who put the ram in the rama-lama-ding-dong?



The same guy that put the bomp in the bompety bompety bomp, of course....




Ernest Nagel said:


> 3) Who was that man? I'd like to shake his hand.



I heard that guy is hot...... 




Ernest Nagel said:


> 4) If it wasn't a guy, what're the odds it was a BBW?



Oh, it was a man....and what a man he is..... oh my :blush:


Ernest Nagel said:


> 5) If it was a BBW what would be the best thing to shake on her?



Depends on which tree you like to shake - apple or pear trees......


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It tastes like starbursts to me :batting:



Amazing.
I'll have to sneak up on a rainbow one of these days and taste it.

Ok, if you had three wishes what would you do with them? (Yes, I'm that original.)
And this is assuming you couldn't wish for more wishes or wish for the power to grant your own wishes and all those other loop hole thingies. Why can't you wish for them? Because. And 'because' can never be questioned, it's all powerful.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

Ms GYF.
what are u wearing right now?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Amazing.
> I'll have to sneak up on a rainbow one of these days and taste it.
> 
> Ok, if you had three wishes what would you do with them? (Yes, I'm that original.)
> And this is assuming you couldn't wish for more wishes or wish for the power to grant your own wishes and all those other loop hole thingies. Why can't you wish for them? Because. And 'because' can never be questioned, it's all powerful.




1.I would wish foremost for all of my children to have enriched, fulfilling lives of their choosing- that includes education, travel, career, good health, love, etc. 

2. I would have to say a large sum of money here ... why? Because a large sum of money would grant many of my wishes by itself..

3. I would save this wish- for when it was really needed- perhaps as a gift to someone that really needed it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2007)

balletguy said:


> Ms GYF.
> what are u wearing right now?




Who said I was wearing anything, you bad boy :batting:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 1.I would wish foremost for all of my children to have enriched, fulfilling lives of their choosing- that includes education, travel, career, good health, love, etc.
> 
> 2. I would have to say a large sum of money here ... why? Because a large sum of money would grant many of my wishes by itself..
> 
> 3. I would save this wish- for when it was really needed- perhaps as a gift to someone that really needed it



Wow, very good answers! I never heard anybody say that last one before, that's awesome. 

Usually people just say they'd wish they could fly or something goofy like that.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who said I was wearing anything, you bad boy :batting:



Good one:eat2::eat2:

OK ms Green eyed fairy....where do u like to shop?


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Wow, very good answers! I never heard anybody say that last one before, that's awesome.
> 
> Usually people just say they'd wish they could fly or something goofy like that.



good questions s.s.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2007)

balletguy said:


> Good one:eat2::eat2:
> 
> OK ms Green eyed fairy....where do u like to shop?




Ross....and places that have good sales 

I also like Cato, Fashion Bug Plus and Hamricks and Dress Barn for gift buying for others

http://www.apparelsearch.com/Financial/Stocks/Retail/Ross_Stores.htm


Be warned.....I am the bargain huntress from Hell


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2007)

To see how serious I am about my bargains, please look here 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24307&highlight=wrong


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

all good stores....i love sales too

where do i like to shop?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2007)

balletguy said:


> all good stores....i love sales too
> 
> where do i like to shop?



Of course- it's a given that if you want to share, YOU DO IT 


***This thread is for everyone- not just about me- if you want to ask other posters in the thread a question, then please do so


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> To see how serious I am about my bargains, please look here
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24307&highlight=wrong




wow thats a great bargin, and awesome outfit:smitten:


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

ms.GEF

is it cold where u are


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2007)

balletguy said:


> ms.GEF
> 
> is it cold where u are



Lol....actually it was 70 here today in the NC mountains

We don't seem to have winter anymore....at least not the winters we had in my childhood. I think people that say that there is no proof of global warming are a bit delusional- in denial at the very least. 

Is it cold where you are? 

Everyone please post whether or not it's actually gotten cold where you live...


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

it is a little brisk here in PA


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 15, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> 5) If it was a BBW what would be the best thing to shake on her?
> 
> Depends on which tree you like to shake - apple or pear trees......



Well, if I get right down to it and face facts I guess I'm really more of a bush guy! <PIPIPI> :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well, if I get right down to it and face facts I guess I'm really more of a bush guy! <PIPIPI> :eat2::eat1:



Good, safe answer!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2007)

Dear GEF, did you ever have the last word?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Dear GEF, did you ever have the last word?



Do we ever REALLY get the last word? Perhaps we like to think that we do but someone else's silence could mean something entirely different.....

Have YOU ever gotten the last word?


----------



## Mathias (Nov 15, 2007)

Dear Green,

Do you buy Christmas presents for yourself?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Dear Green,
> 
> Do you buy Christmas presents for yourself?




No- can't afford it since I spent all my money buying them for others


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey, remember that I said it was 70 degrees here yesterday? It's 35 now.....they are calling for a big snow, too. I will believe it when I see it though


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do we ever REALLY get the last word? Perhaps we like to think that we do but someone else's silence could mean something entirely different.....
> 
> Have YOU ever gotten the last word?


Well, I'm still struggling to....


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 16, 2007)

GEF, what is the best advice anyone ever gave you that you think we should all know?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> GEF, what is the best advice anyone ever gave you that you think we should all know?




I have been told some very good things by various people in my lifetime....but the first one that popped into my head whilst reading your question was something told to me around the age of 12 or 13 by a man giving me a ride home from church. He said to my friend and myself, when we complained about something, "If you can't make yourself happy, then no one else can make you happy".
In my "journey of self discovery" over the past ten years, I found that to be a simple answer to many things- and how true it is. 


I would like to share one other thing.....my counselor told me about a book he read called "Venus on the Half Shell" (he suspects it was written by Kurt Vonnegut using a pseudonym). The book tells of a person's journey through all the universes, searching for the answer to the question of life....."Why?" Why do we live, why do we struggle, why carry on, etc.
The book tells of many beings, many answers but finally the journey ends at a planet of beings of the highest order- the most intelligent and wisest of any beings in any universe. These beings just happen to resemble cock roaches...and they had his answer to the question of "why?"

The answer was "Why not?"

Gawd, I grin whenever I think of that - and it still brings happy tears to my eyes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2007)

_Pain_


And a woman spoke, saying, "Tell us of Pain."

And he said:

Your pain is the breaking of the shell that encloses your understanding.

Even as the stone of the fruit must break, that its heart may stand in the sun, so must you know pain.

And could you keep your heart in wonder at the daily miracles of your life, your pain would not seem less wondrous than your joy;

And you would accept the seasons of your heart, even as you have always accepted the seasons that pass over your fields.

And you would watch with serenity through the winters of your grief.

Much of your pain is self-chosen.

It is the bitter potion by which the physician within you heals your sick self.

Therefore trust the physician, and drink his remedy in silence and tranquillity:

For his hand, though heavy and hard, is guided by the tender hand of the Unseen,

And the cup he brings, though it burn your lips, has been fashioned of the clay which the Potter has moistened with His own sacred tears.




_Children_

And a woman who held a babe against her bosom said, "Speak to us of Children."

And he said:

Your children are not your children.

They are the sons and daughters of Life's longing for itself.

They come through you but not from you,

And though they are with you, yet they belong not to you.

You may give them your love but not your thoughts.

For they have their own thoughts.

You may house their bodies but not their souls,

For their souls dwell in the house of tomorrow, which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams.

You may strive to be like them, but seek not to make them like you.

For life goes not backward nor tarries with yesterday.

You are the bows from which your children as living arrows are sent forth.

The archer sees the mark upon the path of the infinite, and He bends you with His might that His arrows may go swift and far.

Let your bending in the archer's hand be for gladness;

For even as he loves the arrow that flies, so He loves also the bow that is stable.


Kahlil Gibran- from his book "The Prophet"
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/5484/Gibran.htm


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I would like to share one other thing.....my counselor told me about a book he read called "Venus on the Half Shell" (he suspects it was written by Kurt Vonnegut using a pseudonym). The book tells of a person's journey through all the universes, searching for the answer to the question of life....."Why?" Why do we live, why do we struggle, why carry on, etc.
> The book tells of many beings, many answers but finally the journey ends at a planet of beings of the highest order- the most intelligent and wisest of any beings in any universe. These beings just happen to resemble cock roaches...and they had his answer to the question of "why?"
> 
> The answer was "Why not?"
> ...



*In case anyone's interested, and to avoid perpetuating a very common misattribution:*

Venus on the Half-Shell

Venus on the Half-Shell
1970s paperback edition
Author Philip José Farmer as Kilgore Trout
Country United States
Language English
Genre(s) Science fiction novel
Publisher Dell Publishing
Publication date 1975
Media type Print (Paperback)
Pages 204 pp
ISBN ISBN 0-440-06149-095

Venus on the Half-Shell was first published in two parts beginning in the December 1974 issue of The Magazine of Fantasy and Science Fiction. It is a science fiction novel attributed to the fictional author Kilgore Trout but actually written by Philip José Farmer. Kilgore Trout is a recurring character of many of the novels of Kurt Vonnegut and this book was first mentioned as a fictional work in his novel God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater (1965). Farmer liked the idea of actually writing one of Trout's fictional works and got permission from Vonnegut to do so.

It is said that Vonnegut was "not amused" by Venus on the Half-Shell. Vonnegut was definitely upset by the popular belief that he was the author of the book, which he was not.[citation needed] This problem was solved by the book being reprinted under the Philip Jose Farmer by-line.

Venus on the Half-Shell asked the same existential questions and featured several of the same plot devices as the far more successful Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy (including the annihilation of all life on the planet Earth and the hero's exodus to other planets). Philip Jose Farmer's book was published four years before Douglas Adams's first Hitchhiker's play was aired on BBC Radio in 1978.

The book claims that "the Bible" falsely accuses Merneptah, king of Egypt, of being the Pharaoh of the Exodus. However, the name "Merneptah" is not in the Bible, and the ruler of Egypt during the Exodus is called only "Pharaoh."

Many of the unusual names used in the book are anagrams. For example: Chworktap = Patchwork, Gviirl = Virgil, Tunc = Cunt, Angavi = Vagina, Utapal = Laputa.

*And thank you GEF, for reminding me of a very pleasant read from my past!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol Ernest- I had wondered if someone was going to tell me that it wasn't Vonnegut - why I was sure to say that it wasn't MY idea that it was   

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 17, 2007)

Does diet Dr. Pepper _really_ taste like regular Dr. Pepper or are the people in the commercial a bunch no good lying rat bastards?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 18, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Does diet Dr. Pepper _really_ taste like regular Dr. Pepper or are the people in the commercial a bunch no good lying rat bastards?



Well, jmo but unless you've been weaned on them all dark carbonated brown beverages taste like malted battery acid, so yeah, tragically enough they are reasonably honest rat bastards. I of course defer to the estimable GEF for the authoritative answer here. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Does diet Dr. Pepper _really_ taste like regular Dr. Pepper or are the people in the commercial a bunch no good lying rat bastards?



I have drank diet Dr Pepper for years...it tastes good as far as diet drinks go but the regular version is far too sweet for them to be the same. I prefer diet drinks now, unable to really like their heavily sugared versions anymore so it's all good for me 

Oh, and for some reason, caffeine free diet coke seem to taste better than regular diet coke.....:blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well, jmo but unless you've been weaned on them all dark carbonated brown beverages taste like malted battery acid, so yeah, tragically enough they are reasonably honest rat bastards. I of course defer to the estimable GEF for the authoritative answer here. :bow:



My mother recently gave me an article about the damage of that all carbonated drinks can do to your body.....diet or regular, just one a day. I have consumed two or three...sometimes more in day for decades.....
I'm considering a new experiement of giving up the dark drinks- that means I'm going to have to invest in tea and containers to quell my caffeine beast 


**I haven't drank a soda in two days now 

*sips tea*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My mother recently gave me an article about the damage of that all carbonated drinks can do to your body.....diet or regular, just one a day. I have consumed two or three...sometimes more in day for decades.....
> I'm considering a new experiement of giving up the dark drinks- that means I'm going to have to invest in tea and containers to quell my caffeine beast
> 
> 
> ...



"From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Caffeine is a xanthine alkaloid compound that acts as a psychoactive stimulant and diuretic in humans. The word comes from the French term for coffee, café.[2] Caffeine is also called guaranine when found in guarana, mateine when found in mate, and theine when found in tea; all these names are considered chemical synonyms for the same chemical compound.

Caffeine is found in varying quantites in the beans, leaves, and fruit of over 60 plants, where it acts as a natural pesticide that paralyzes and kills certain insects feeding on the plants. It is most commonly consumed by humans in infusions extracted from the beans of the coffee plant and the leaves of the tea bush, as well as from various foods and drinks containing products derived from the kola nut or from cacao. Other sources include yerba mate, guarana berries, and the Yaupon Holly.

In humans, caffeine is a central nervous system (CNS) stimulant, having the effect of temporarily warding off drowsiness and restoring alertness. Beverages containing caffeine, such as coffee, tea, soft drinks and energy drinks enjoy great popularity; caffeine is the world's most widely consumed psychoactive substance, but unlike most other psychoactive substances, it is legal and unregulated in nearly all jurisdictions. In North America, 90% of adults consume caffeine daily.[3] The U.S. Food and Drug Administration lists caffeine as a "Multiple Purpose Generally Recognized as Safe Food Substance".[4]"

And hey, hey, hey, who's smarter than the FDA? Oh, wait!

BTW, try stopping caffeine cold turkey if you want some empathy for alcoholoics or heroin addicts in withdrawal. Who thinks I'm joking?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> BTW, try stopping caffeine cold turkey if you want some empathy for alcoholoics or heroin addicts in withdrawal. Who thinks I'm joking?




Oh, I agree with you here... addictive substances are all around in our society- and considered "safe and legal". Nicotine in cigarettes, caffeine drinks- think about all the teens giving themselves "highs" off drinking a bunch of redbulls...
alcohol is allowed as long as the government gets their take of the sales....aka "sin tax" (same thing with cigarettes). 
I won't diet anymore.....I rode that roller coaster for 25 years. However, it would be a good idea to do some steps/diet adjustments to create, what could be, a healthier me. 

1. Give up the sodas- you have NO IDEA how hard this will be for me - so I'm taking each step on it's own.

2. First reduce and then, hopefully, eventually give up the caffeine period. (yes, I realize I sound like a true addict the way I resist just giving it up - I'm not arguing....I am a hardcore caffeine addict...My name is Caroline... )

3. Start weeding out salty foods in my diet- I have been already working on not salting my food (as often) and use "lite salt" in my home now instead of the regular salt. 
**Does anyone have any knowledge about "sea salt"- is it REALLY better for you than the regular stuff? Less sodium? What are it's effects on high blood pressure?

4. Eating fruit more regularly- like daily. I have been buying orange juice every time I go shopping- I feel better from it. Juice is such an easy, quick and delicious way to get more fruit/veggies into your diet (Yes, I know the health gurus will say that eating the fiber from fruit is better - however, drinking juice has got to be a far cry better than simply NOT eating enough fruit/veggies, dontcha think?) Also, small salads are easy enough too....a small bowl of cole slaw or one of those small salads off the dollar menus of fast food places are easy enough- since I won't make a BIG BOWL of salad at home because my kids wont eat it and I can't eat it fast enough my myself since I don't have my ex around anymore to eat it with me

5. I used to be an avid...okay let's admit almost crazed... walker for over twelve years but have really gotten out of the habit when I gave up ALL dieting (The walking compulsion was part of the dieting frenzy) however, walking to maintain good health and agility is a wonderful idea, IMO. 
I want to start adding 20-30 minute walks- 4 to five times a week back into my daily life. Especially when the weather is nice 



Does anyone have any good ideas for easy yet beneficial ways to enhance health by infusing daily routine with better habits?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 18, 2007)

Dear GEF,

Short of hitting him back, how do I get my 15-month-old to stop hitting me? 

Actually, I'd love some advice from you & as well as any parent. I'm getting all sorts of conflicting suggestions, ranging from hitting/pinching back to ignoring the behavior so as to not highlight it. I've also tried brief time-outs and firmly saying 'no'. The only thing I'm absolutely not comfortable with trying is hitting back. That just doesn't feel right to me.

Suggestions, oh wise one?


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 18, 2007)

Dear GEF;

Which Team will win the SuperBowl? and 
Is there a toll free number for "GEF ANONYMOUS"?....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Dear GEF,
> 
> Short of hitting him back, how do I get my 15-month-old to stop hitting me?
> 
> ...




Don't know how wise I am about parenting but do have to say that I agree with you about hitting back... how does hitting teach your child not to hit? Children do seem to learn best by example- good or bad. My children learned manners by not only me telling them to use them... but also from hearing me use them myself. 
It seems to be a "phase" that some children go through ( I hate to say that and I'm not blowing it off- just mean that a lot of kids seem to have these periods). One of my twins had the problem of biting...but only her older sister when she felt harrassed. Of course, we had to tell her not to do it, however, I felt our amusement over the situation might have shown through and made it last longer than it otherwise would have :doh::blush:
I think never letting it pass when he hits and telling him other options of how to express himself might be a good idea. He might hit simply because he doesn't know how else to make his point or to get someone's attention? Tell/show him that people respond much better/more nicely when he approaches them differently. That's the best I can think of to diffuse the situation and now I'm going to see if I can google something up  



> Aggression: How to deal with hitting, biting, and more
> 
> Why it happens
> Shocking as it may be to you (and onlookers), aggressive behavior is a normal part of your toddler's development. Still-emerging language skills, a fierce desire to become independent, and undeveloped impulse control make children this age prime candidates for getting physical. "Some degree of hitting and biting is completely normal for a toddler," says Nadine Block, executive director of the Center for Effective Discipline in Columbus, Ohio. That doesn't mean you should ignore it, of course. Let your toddler know that aggressive behavior is unacceptable and show him other ways to express his feelings.
> ...



http://www.babycenter.com/0_aggression-how-to-deal-with-hitting-biting-and-more_11550.bc


Hope this helps


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 19, 2007)

Good call. Still have the caffeine, but better control over how much sugar (or pseudo-sugar) goes in. And, if you do put in sugar, it's not "high-fructose corn syrup" -- nasty stuff, that).
-Rusty
(also props for parenting style!)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 3. Start weeding out salty foods in my diet- I have been already working on not salting my food (as often) and use "lite salt" in my home now instead of the regular salt.
> **Does anyone have any knowledge about "sea salt"- is it REALLY better for you than the regular stuff? Less sodium? What are it's effects on high blood pressure?



I use kosher salt. Gram for gram you're getting the same amount of sodium, however, they say kosher salt tastes...saltier (for lack of a better term). In other words they say you have to use less kosher salt to get the same amount of salty flavor to your food than if you were to use plain old Morton's. If it's true I'm not sure, I don't really require a lot of salt in my food to be able to taste it anyway. Also the crystals are bigger than regular table salt. You can really see how much you put in your food. I would think there would also be some sort of psychological trick there. If you see big crystals your brain may automatically go mmmm....salty 

As far as high blood pressure, most would agree that consuming less salt would help. Whether or not you would actually use less if you switched to kosher


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 19, 2007)

Dear GEF, 
Thank you for your thoughtful response. I appreciate it  

Now, on to a more SERIOUS question: Are stirrup pants ever flattering on anyone??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Dear GEF,
> Thank you for your thoughtful response. I appreciate it
> 
> Now, on to a more SERIOUS question: Are stirrup pants ever flattering on anyone??




Seems to me that those stirrup pants need to go the way of my old mullet hair style.....away


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 19, 2007)

I've been wearing a mollusk mask for two and a half days and it's making my face and neck chapped and sore. Should I take it off?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I've been wearing a mollusk mask for two and a half days and it's making my face and neck chapped and sore. Should I take it off?




Yes...but put it somewhere else on your body that would be even more uncomfortable from being chappy because thoughts of that are sooo hot....errrrrrrrrrrrrrr I mean of course you take it off.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Nov 19, 2007)

Dear GEF,

Why did you start this thread?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2007)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> Dear GEF,
> 
> Why did you start this thread?




Because I'm a copy cat- I saw one like it on another forum and liked the idea- except I wanted it to be a little different...as in anyone participating in the thread can ask each other anything.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 19, 2007)

Dear GEF,


Did you know THIS is my 600th post? GIMME PRESENTS!!! kthxbai 



:batting:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 19, 2007)

Dear Green,

I've been wanting to buy a PSP Slim and some games for it for a few weeks now. I have the money to buy it if I so choose, but my parents will get mad at me for spending the money in the first place. I know Christmas is coming soon, but since I have the money myself I don't feel like waiting. What do you suggest? Should I go ahead and treat myself to an early Christmas Present?


----------



## balletguy (Nov 20, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Dear GEF,
> Thank you for your thoughtful response. I appreciate it
> 
> Now, on to a more SERIOUS question: Are stirrup pants ever flattering on anyone??



love the stirrup pants....do they look good on u?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 20, 2007)

balletguy said:


> love the stirrup pants....do they look good on u?



Sure they do! Especially when I pair them with a Holiday Theme (think Pumpkins) applique sweater, 3 sizes too small, and Crocs. Of course, the look isn't complete without an impressively shellacked helmet head and a few thick layers of makeup in varying bright pastel shades. I have pictures, and I'm not afraid to post them .


----------



## balletguy (Nov 20, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sure they do! Especially when I pair them with a Holiday Theme (think Pumpkins) applique sweater, 3 sizes too small, and Crocs. Of course, the look isn't complete without an impressively shellacked helmet head and a few thick layers of makeup in varying bright pastel shades. I have pictures, and I'm not afraid to post them .




please post them:eat2:


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Nov 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Because I'm a copy cat- I saw one like it on another forum and liked the idea- except I wanted it to be a little different...as in anyone participating in the thread can ask each other anything.



But doesn't that happen anyway on this board?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2007)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> But doesn't that happen anyway on this board?



Does this mean you don't like the thread? You always have the option not to participate- just like everyone else


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Dear GEF,
> 
> 
> Did you know THIS is my 600th post? GIMME PRESENTS!!! kthxbai
> ...



Oh, I ALWAYS give you what you need, hottie


----------



## balletguy (Nov 20, 2007)

gyf??

What r u wearing now?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Dear Green,
> 
> I've been wanting to buy a PSP Slim and some games for it for a few weeks now. I have the money to buy it if I so choose, but my parents will get mad at me for spending the money in the first place. I know Christmas is coming soon, but since I have the money myself I don't feel like waiting. What do you suggest? Should I go ahead and treat myself to an early Christmas Present?




This close to Christmas....I would wait. Your parents might be telling you not to buy one for reasons other than the money....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> Dear GEF;
> 
> Which Team will win the SuperBowl? and
> Is there a toll free number for "GEF ANONYMOUS"?....




To be honest Tony- I don't care which team wins. I hope the stadium blows up J/K 

GEF anonymous? I'm totally out in the open sweets..so no need for a hot line


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2007)

balletguy said:


> gyf??
> 
> What r u wearing now?




If by gyf you mean me, then I'm wearing scrubs because I'm on break from my job right now 

What you wearing, balletguy? :batting:


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If by gyf you mean me, then I'm wearing scrubs because I'm on break from my job right now
> 
> What you wearing, balletguy? :batting:



Must be nice to be able to do online when at work </sarcasm>

Question: How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> Must be nice to be able to do online when at work </sarcasm>
> 
> Question: How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?




Read again- "on break" means I am home on lunch break 

I thought I answered the tootsie pop one already....three


----------



## balletguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If by gyf you mean me, then I'm wearing scrubs because I'm on break from my job right now
> 
> What you wearing, balletguy? :batting:



i just got back from dance class so still in my ballet clothes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2007)

balletguy said:


> i just got back from dance class so still in my ballet clothes




post pix plz kthx 



*heads back to work*


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Read again- "on break" means I am home on lunch break
> 
> I thought I answered the tootsie pop one already....three



I work from home, so when I get a break, does that mean I have to go to a mall? No wait, that's tomorrow...taking the freaking offspring with me, doing Starbucks with it, errr him


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, I ALWAYS give you what you need, hottie




Best....present....EVER!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, my other question.

Is it wrong for me to shave my unibrow, and not tweeze it?


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Nov 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean you don't like the thread? You always have the option not to participate- just like everyone else




On the contrary, I've quite enjoyed it. 

What would you like to be asked?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> I work from home, so when I get a break, does that mean I have to go to a mall? No wait, that's tomorrow...taking the freaking offspring with me, doing Starbucks with it, errr him



Sounds like a nice day out with your son- I hope you both have a good time


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> Oh yeah, my other question.
> 
> Is it wrong for me to shave my unibrow, and not tweeze it?



I shave my unibrow and shave the tweezers for Mellie ....... :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2007)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> On the contrary, I've quite enjoyed it.
> 
> What would you like to be asked?




Ask me anything......I will try to answer to the best of my ability and honestly as I can on an open forum


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

Have you seen my head? If yes, where did it head to?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Have you seen my head? If yes, where did it head to?




I suspect it might be where mine is a lot of the time....up in the clouds


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 20, 2007)

Sasquatch in the Jack Links Beef Jerky commercials was once pranked at his cave with some some shit set on fire. 

Now, originally the pranksters escaped to a boat in the lake and, later, the poo is flung right back at them, as they are laughing. 

But instead, the commercial was changed to Sasquatch flinging a large boulder and they just scatter into the lake as the boulder demolishes their boat.

Now, which is funnier?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Green Eyes! I was a daycare supervisor for the better part of 5 years, I'm certified in CPR, First Aid...etc. I teach part time at a very large school corporation and I'm in grad school. I'm wholesome AND responsible. Would you let me babysit for your kids?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh, Wise & Wonderful GEF, what do you feel is the greatest unsolved mystery of all time? (2,000 bonus points for solving it!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Sasquatch in the Jack Links Beef Jerky commercials was once pranked at his cave with some some shit set on fire.
> 
> Now, originally the pranksters escaped to a boat in the lake and, later, the poo is flung right back at them, as they are laughing.
> 
> ...




Probably have to see it to really decided but poo does sound more just...errr funnier


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Hey Green Eyes! I was a daycare supervisor for the better part of 5 years, I'm certified in CPR, First Aid...etc. I teach part time at a very large school corporation and I'm in grad school. I'm wholesome AND responsible. Would you let me babysit for your kids?




Probably would  though I like the free babysitting I get from my Mom on occasion


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Nov 21, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ask me anything......I will try to answer to the best of my ability and honestly as I can on an open forum



Well I did, but you didn't. 

However, I won't tease you with it.

What are your plans for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2007)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> Well I did, but you didn't.
> 
> However, I won't tease you with it.



I answered you forthright and honestly....and if I thought there were "enough", why would I have made another one? 



ReallyNiceFellow said:


> What are your plans for Thanksgiving?



Going out to eat and then going to see a Gingerbread House contest at a fancy hotel in this area. 
You?


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Nov 21, 2007)

Going out to eat and then going to see a Gingerbread House contest at a fancy hotel in this area. 
You?[/QUOTE]

We don't celebrate Thanksgiving at this time of year; ours was a month ago (shorter growing season, I guess). It's not as big a deal here.

I just did some research and discovered that our tradition goes back to 1578, when an English explorer, Martin Frobisher, who had been futilely attempting to find a northern passage to the Orient, held a formal ceremony in what is now the Canadian province of Newfoundland and Labrador, to give thanks for surviving the long journey across the Atlantic. But the First Nations people had been celebrating it for much longer, usually a communal prayer session to offer an official giving of thanks during autumnal gatherings. 

I guess no matter who you are, when you live, or where you live, there's always something to be thankful for. 

But to answer your question, I'll probably be working from home during the week (not many interuptins this week); then do normal weekend stuff. I'll be enjoying an airport with millions of other travellers on Sunday.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Dear GEF,

are you sure?

 TW


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2007)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> We don't celebrate Thanksgiving at this time of year; ours was a month ago (shorter growing season, I guess). It's not as big a deal here.
> 
> I just did some research and discovered that our tradition goes back to 1578, when an English explorer, Martin Frobisher, who had been futilely attempting to find a northern passage to the Orient, held a formal ceremony in what is now the Canadian province of Newfoundland and Labrador, to give thanks for surviving the long journey across the Atlantic. But the First Nations people had been celebrating it for much longer, usually a communal prayer session to offer an official giving of thanks during autumnal gatherings.
> 
> ...



You...you....uhh...mmmm....uhhhh...never mentioned that.....you are....CANADIAN :shocked: :smitten: :batting:


Oh, and I'm really thankful for the four day weekend I'm getting


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Dear GEF,
> 
> are you sure?
> 
> TW




I'm sure some people think that I might have my head up my arse on occasion....so no I'm not sure :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Oh, Wise & Wonderful GEF, what do you feel is the greatest unsolved mystery of all time? (2,000 bonus points for solving it!)



You know....I consider several of them interesting so let me list them 

1. JFK assasination- I can't tell you for sure who did it but will say I don't buy the "lone gunman" theory.
2. Jack the Ripper - Who was he? A physician?
3. Roanoke Island - all those people missing- Wikipedia talks about a book published in 2000 by a historian that has a theory about the colony being attacked by Native Americans and later sold into slavery by a different tribe. 
4. The Mary Celeste - read that some lifeboats were found with dead bodies that are speculated to have possibly been the people from this boat.


What's yours?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 21, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You know....I consider several of them interesting so let me list them
> 
> 1. JFK assasination- I can't tell you for sure who did it but will say I don't buy the "lone gunman" theory.
> 2. Jack the Ripper - Who was he? A physician?
> ...



Re your # 1, this is from a post of mine back in Oct.

Cool, Oswald missed

Okay, I love this one, even though it always earns me lots of jeers. One of the main reasons a conspiracy theory was needed after the Warren commission filed their final report was that no marksman could ever replicate Oswald's feat. Of course if you're the Warren commission, a group of mostly self-important old white guys and the most important old white guy in a car is shot, it's just second nature to assume that's who's being shot at. Take Oswald's actual rifle as it was discovered in the book depository and center the sites on Jackie instead. Guess who you hit three times? Yep, Jack was, in fact, almost certainly an innocent bystander!

And it all fits! Oswald was a notorious misogynist. He was estranged at the time from his Russian wife Marina. He was also, as documented by several sources, a big fan of Jack's. Jackie however had just returned from a cruise on the private yacht of none other than Aristotle Onassis, while recuperating from the miscarriage of her third child. this was well documented in the popular press. Oswald was incensed, feeling Jackie had humiliated Jack. And by the way, did you ever notice how anxious Jackie was to get out of that limo once the shots started? Talk about women's intuition! Also recall Oswald' protestation when first captured that he did not shoot Jack. Kind of fits in this context doesn't it?

Of course it's fortunate that no one at the time considered this option, as the entire conspiracy theory industry as we know it might never have existed!

This is of course not my original theory. As I recall it's from a book called Predicting the Past in a chapter called Beauty and the Beast. I believe the author's name was Humphrey? Unfortunately this appears to be one of the most overused titles in bookdom. I couldn't find it in a quick search. If anyone is really interested I might be able to find my copy in one of dozens of book boxes in storage.

Mostly feel free to slice and dice away at this. I'm sure I won't have time to respond to all the people who find non-evil, non-conspiracy theories offensive. Just sayin' think about it.

Re my fave mystery? Thermos bottles keep hot things hot and cold things cold! So? How do they know?!?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2007)

Personally, I tend to think that more than one gunmen was on site...and that JFK was the target. How about Bobby and Marilyn having questionable death, btw? 

She was getting shot at....she shouldn't have ran? Do you think the secret service might have told her to get out of the car? If they didn't, they suck.



> Others wounded
> 
> Governor Connally, riding in the same limousine in a seat in front of the President, was also critically injured but survived. Doctors later stated that after the governor was shot, Mrs. Connally pulled the governor onto her lap, and the resulting posture helped close his front chest wound (which was causing air to be sucked directly into his chest around his collapsed right lung).
> 
> ...



I mean, good gawd, everyone around you getting shot and YOU wouldn't try to get out? We act on reflex in such situations. Btw, doesn't that seem like a lot of people getting shot so quickly from one man/gun? :blink:



> Lee Bowers, a railroad switchman sitting in a two-story tower, had an unobstructed view of the rear of the stockade fence atop the grassy knoll during the shooting. He saw a total of four men in the area between his tower and Elm Street: a middle-aged man and a younger man, standing 10 to 15 feet (3 to 5 m) apart near the Triple Underpass, who did not seem to know each other, and one or two uniformed parking lot attendants. At the time of the shooting, he saw "something out of the ordinary, a sort of milling around," which he could not identify, but he did not see a gunman. Bowers testified that one or both of the men were still there when motorcycle officer Clyde Haygood ran up the grassy knoll to the back of the fence.[19] In a 1966 interview, Bowers clarified that the two men he saw were on the opposite side of the stockade fence from him, and that no one was behind the fence at the time the shots were fired.[20]
> 
> Meanwhile, Howard Brennan, a steamfitter who was sitting across the street from the Texas School Book Depository, notified police that as he watched the motorcade go by, he heard a shot come from above, and looked up to see a man with a rifle make another shot from a corner window on the sixth floor. He had seen the same man minutes earlier looking out the window.[21] Brennan gave a description of the shooter, which was broadcast to all Dallas police at 12:45 p.m., 12:48 p.m., and 12:55 p.m.
> 
> ...





> More than one gunman
> 
> The Warren Commission findings and the single bullet theory are implausible according to conspiracy theorists. Oswald's rifle, through testing by the FBI, could only be fired three times within the six seconds[citation needed] of the assassination. The Warren Commission, through earwitnesses, determined that only three bullets were fired as well: one of the three bullets missed the vehicle entirely; one hit Kennedy and passed through Governor John Connally, and the final shot was fatal to the President. However, the weight of the bullet fragments taken from Connally and those remaining in his body weighed more than the bullet found on Connally's stretcher,[citation needed] known as the "pristine bullet". In addition, the trajectory of the bullet, which hit Kennedy above the right shoulder blade and passed through his neck (according to the autopsy) would have had to change course to pass through Connally's chest and wrist.[citation needed] Hence, the conclusion by conspiracy theorists is that more than three shots were fired and that more than one gunman had to be involved.


 
Oh and as far as humiliation by Jackie, how about that Happy Birthday Mr President humiliation....heard by a whole country...including her two children?
Heck, a theory of Jackie or Aristotle having him shot would make more sense to me...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 22, 2007)

I'll concede it was a conspiracy. Gunmen out the wazoo. Dallas is even to this day a smoldering hotbed of interweaving seditious plots and nefarious skullduggery. Really!

As conspiracies go though it would have to have been one of the most ill-conceived assassination scenarios since, like maybe ever? Professional snipers, (i.e., NOT Oswald) would never have chosen a moving vehicle in a huge crowd as their opportunity, not even to frame Lee Harv. Too many variables. Just sayin'. Doesn't take anything away from my esteem for you GEF. I still consider you ALMOST as infallible as Jes!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 22, 2007)

What are your all time favorite music albums? (List as many as you like, I always need new suggestions.)

Also, if Bear Grylls and Les Stroud fought to the death, who would win?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I'll concede it was a conspiracy. Gunmen out the wazoo. Dallas is even to this day a smoldering hotbed of interweaving seditious plots and nefarious skullduggery. Really!
> 
> As conspiracies go though it would have to have been one of the most ill-conceived assassination scenarios since, like maybe ever? Professional snipers, (i.e., NOT Oswald) would never have chosen a moving vehicle in a huge crowd as their opportunity, not even to frame Lee Harv. Too many variables. Just sayin'. Doesn't take anything away from my esteem for you GEF. I still consider you ALMOST as infallible as Jes!




Jes has rejected my offers of marriage...repeatedly. Way to rub salt in a wound 

Thank GAWD that Vi wants to marry me :smitten::wubu::kiss2:


----------



## imfree (Nov 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Jes has rejected my offers of marriage...repeatedly. Way to rub salt in a wound
> 
> Thank GAWD that Vi wants to marry me :smitten::wubu::kiss2:



I was going to ask you about that, is it too late for any of us male 
:smitten:admirers:smitten: of you to ask for your hand in marriage, 
just curious, and not for me, I'm too old.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> What are your all time favorite music albums? (List as many as you like, I always need new suggestions.)
> 
> Also, if Bear Grylls and Les Stroud fought to the death, who would win?



Oh my goodness, I have so many.......:batting: :wubu:

Fleetwood Mac- Rumours and....Tango in the Night
Let's just say that I have a boxed collection and some albums by Stevie Nicks 

Linkin Park- Meteora 

Tracy Chapman- Fast Cars album and Telling Stories

Madonna- Confessions of a Dance Floor, Bedtime Stories and GHV2 (Greatest Hits Volume 2 )

AC/DC- Back in Black- though I pretty much like most of their albums - I have their discography :smitten:

Sliver Soundtrack

I also have the complete Journey Set and Nirvana Discography set



Scorpions- Bad for Good/Best of the Scorpions

Markus Schulz - Coldharbour

Nick Warren -GU028 Shanghai

Tiesto- Elements of Life

Marilyn Manson- Golden Age of Grotesque 

Nine Inch Nails- The Downward Spiral and With Teeth
Three Doors Down- The Better Life


I also love Disco and Old Funk....and have many CDs....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2007)

imfree said:


> I was going to ask you about that, is it too late for any of us male
> :smitten:admirers:smitten: of you to ask for your hand in marriage,
> just curious, and not for me, I'm too old.




When it comes to men and myself , of those that even seem interested at all , they are usually interested in things other than marriage :doh:

Not to mention, that I have spent most of my adult life married....I don't have it in me to commit like that again to another man right now. I won't make claims of the future...just saying I need time out 

Read- it's safe asking women to marry me- at most, they will just slap me  


***Imfree- you're always sweet to me- thanks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> What are your all time favorite music albums? (List as many as you like, I always need new suggestions.)
> 
> Also, if Bear Grylls and Les Stroud fought to the death, who would win?



As to your second question....I'm not a sporty gal...hence, I had to google :blush:


Eh, I would say Bear...why? I have to like a man that named his son...Marmaduke


----------



## imfree (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow, GEF, that was very honest. A funny answer 
would have been OK, too.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 23, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Anything..... :batting:



OK....I was just doing as requested...asking anything. But there is always the eternal question.... 

Why?


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 23, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my goodness, I have so many.......:batting: :wubu:
> 
> Fleetwood Mac- Rumours and....Tango in the Night
> Let's just say that I have a boxed collection and some albums by Stevie Nicks
> ...



Neato! I'll check out the ones I'm not very familiar with. Never really got into much Disco, I'd love to explore that genre.

And for the second reply, I'm not sporty either! But I'm addicted to Man vs Wild and Survivorman. I could watch those shows for like like hours straight glued to the screen. It's always like "What zany thing will they do next?"


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 23, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> What are your all time favorite music albums? (List as many as you like, I always need new suggestions.)



*Well, even though you pointedly did not ask for all time fave album for making whoopie I'll assume this was an error of omission on your part and simply note that ALL right thinking people the world over agree unequivocally on Miles Davis "Sketches of Spain" :bow:
*
Also, if Bear Grylls and Les Stroud fought to the death, who would win?

*Edited version; clearly Bear Grylss! LOL*


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 23, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> *Well, even though you pointedly did not ask for all time fave album for making whoopie I'll assume this was an error of omission on your part and simply note that ALL right thinking people the world over agree unequivocally on Miles Davis "Sketches of Spain" :bow: *


*

Hahaha

Actually, Kind of Blue has a romantic history in my life. :blush:*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> OK....I was just doing as requested...asking anything. But there is always the eternal question....
> 
> Why?



Why not?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 24, 2007)

GEF, how do you keep track of all the marriage proposals you have going on this forum? What happens if someone accepts - will you still continue proposing to other people?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> GEF, how do you keep track of all the marriage proposals you have going on this forum?




I just look through the names of women.....the men don't ask me...not for my hand in marriage anyway  

I'm usually the one doing the asking though....I asked Jes twice, Felecia once (she accepted :smitten: ) and Vi asked me (we just haven't set a date)....

Mellie and I have a mutually satisfying relationship that doesn't require marriage....only tweezers and our love :smitten:


OH and I asked Monique...but it wasn't marriage that I asked her for....:batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2007)

What do you think about caturday?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Actually, Kind of Blue has a romantic history in my life. :blush:



http://www.jazzitude.com/miles_kindof.htm

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4555394

Well, I could work with Kind of Blue but Sketches weaves a lyrical erotique that can't be forgotten. Always found it particularly apropos of pleasuring a BBW? Just sayin'.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> What do you think about caturday?



I love Caturday- I also confess to posting some of the Caturday pics in a similar thread on another forum I inhabit. I get a laugh with a lot of them


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2007)

Green asked for my lutefisk recipe. But, I was too busy braiding my pubic hair, so , she asked someone else.

whore


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Green asked for my lutefisk recipe. But, I was too busy braiding my pubic hair, so , she asked someone else.



I admit that I had to look up lufefisk....


> lu·te·fisk /&#712;lut&#601;&#716;f&#618;sk/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[loo-tuh-fisk] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> noun Scandinavian Cookery.
> dried _cawk_ tenderized by soaking in lye, which is rinsed out before cooking.


 :batting:




mossystate said:


> whore



That's so evil.....





because you know it turns me on


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Nov 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You...you....uhh...mmmm....uhhhh...never mentioned that.....you are....CANADIAN :shocked: :smitten: :batting:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm really thankful for the four day weekend I'm getting



What's this thing you have with Canadians?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 25, 2007)

Dear GEF...

It may be quite late, and perhaps already beaten to death, but I wish to know.. Did you truly get to enjoy your Turkey day?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2007)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> What's this thing you have with Canadians?




Once you go Canadian, you never go back :batting: 


or something along those lines....even though he broke my heart I still retain a love for the Canadians


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Dear GEF...
> 
> It may be quite late, and perhaps already beaten to death, but I wish to know.. Did you truly get to enjoy your Turkey day?




My turkey day was very nice indeed- finished it up playing Monopoly with friends. How about yours? What did you do?


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 26, 2007)

Dear GEF,

Which clothing stores do you like best, and what's your favorite outfit?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Dear GEF,
> 
> Which clothing stores do you like best, and what's your favorite outfit?




Ross! I made a thread about it and some of the bargains I found there 
There is a pic of me in a brown dress in that OP - it's definitely one of my fave outfits 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24307&highlight=wrong

I also like Fashion Bug Plus, Cato, Dress Barn Plus and Woman Within catalogs because of their clearance sections  

What are your fave places?


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why not?



Why? Yes, I'm this boring.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Why? Yes, I'm this boring.




Because....I SAID SO !!!!!


----------



## imfree (Nov 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Because....I SAID SO !!!!!



With this being your thread, GEF, you do have the authority to say 
something is "SO". I'd have repped you for that answer but the
system won't allow me to.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2007)

imfree said:


> With this being your thread, GEF, you do have the authority to say
> something is "SO". I'd have repped you for that answer but the
> system won't allow me to.




Oh what an astute and truly wise man you are, Edgar


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Because....I SAID SO !!!!!



Why? Plato was right!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Why? Plato was right!



Because I'm the Mom.........


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Because I'm the Mom.........


MILbFw.
*M*om *I* *L*ike being *F*riends with. 

-Rusty
(who just _had_ to get that comment out there first.)


----------



## imfree (Nov 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Because I'm the Mom.........



DAMN!!!, I can't rep you for that one either, GEF. Every boy knows, what Mom
says is what goes, 'cause "when Mom ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy"!


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Because I'm the Mom.........




Why? Ya know, you do kinda look like my mom in her younger years


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Why? Ya know, you do kinda look like my mom in her younger years




Why am I the Mom? Now THAT is a question you need to ask Dad....


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why am I the Mom? Now THAT is a question you need to ask Dad....




Well that settles it...you're definitely not my mom. Mom would know that one did not question dad about anything.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 3, 2007)

You have that problem with your dad too?? Me too!!

My new question for GEF is..... will I get anything off my personal wishlist???





Zandoz said:


> Well that settles it...you're definitely not my mom. Mom would know that one did not question dad about anything.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 3, 2007)

Paper or plastic? Or do you bring your own grocery bags to the store and reuse them?

Did you push the Santa mythology for your kids, or did it just develop on it's own from school/daycare etc? Did you use it to your advantage or try to dissuade it as soon as it came up?

Which is better: It's A Wonderful Life or A Christmas Story? Why?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 3, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Which is better: It's A Wonderful Life or A Christmas Story? Why?



"Bad Santa", with Billy Bob Thornton, imo. But then I'm Jewish :doh:. It seems to me Billy Bob is Jimmy Stewart for our times. Fave Christmas song, "Give the Little Jew Girl a Toy, Santa" by Sarah Silverman.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> You have that problem with your dad too?? Me too!!
> 
> My new question for GEF is..... will I get anything off my personal wishlist???




*waves her magic fairy wand*

OF COURSE you will


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 3, 2007)

HEY! Where can I get me one of them there magic wands????


PS... THANK YOU!! 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *waves her magic fairy wand*
> 
> OF COURSE you will


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Paper or plastic? Or do you bring your own grocery bags to the store and reuse them?



Plastic- because it has handles. I mostly don't take them back to reuse- HOWEVER, they are re-used as trash bag liners so they are "recycled" 
I also don't let them bag things with handles- such as milk or laundry detergent 




Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Did you push the Santa mythology for your kids, or did it just develop on it's own from school/daycare etc? Did you use it to your advantage or try to dissuade it as soon as it came up?



I did tell them about.... "ho ho". Let's face it............he's as much for us adults as he is for the kids. We love the fairy tale and seeing the kids look all excited- however, when my oldest decided to ask me if he is real- I told the truth. 
***my ex used to tease our oldest horribly by taking his pellet gun outside on easter morning and woke her up "shooting at the easter bunny". Shameful....yes...funny as hell, too  :blush:



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Which is better: It's A Wonderful Life or A Christmas Story? Why?



I have to say "It's a wonderful life" simply because it was my sister's favorite movie ( she passed on nine years ago) and it makes me think of her.

However, without that bit of nostalgia, I would say Christmas Story because I almost had a conniption fit when Santa told him he would put his eye out with that gun......and, oh gawd...the elves......


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 5, 2007)

Was somehow reminded of this question from some old game or book by the ever-so-tasteful and timeless leglamp from Christmas Story. If a sculptor were making a statue of you, in what position would you like to be rendered in, GEF?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Was somehow reminded of this question from some old game or book by the ever-so-tasteful and timeless leglamp from Christmas Story. If a sculptor were making a statue of you, in what position would you like to be rendered in, GEF?




Interesting question Ernest.....*I* would prefer that classic pose of the chubby lady lying on a couch- revealing her bum whilst looking back. However, sitting in a beautiful field of flowers rocks my world. In the end though, I would sit however the artist preferred...because ultimately, it is his/her creation


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> "Bad Santa", with Billy Bob Thornton, imo. But then I'm Jewish :doh:. It seems to me Billy Bob is Jimmy Stewart for our times. Fave Christmas song, "Give the Little Jew Girl a Toy, Santa" by Sarah Silverman.


You must have been one oft those guys who wrote long, expository essay answers for a question on a test and then got an F because you DIDN'T READ THE FARKING QUESTION TO BEGIN WITH! 

It's simple, look:

Press "1" for Jimmy, Marry, Clarence and the goddamn bell

Press "2" for fishnet leg lamps, radios, coal furnaces and the decline of the midwestern folk tale.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 5, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> You must have been one oft those guys who wrote long, expository essay answers for a question on a test and then got an F because you DIDN'T READ THE FARKING QUESTION TO BEGIN WITH!
> 
> It's simple, look:
> 
> ...



"Does not follow instructions well" has dogged me all my life. Even today clients occasionally write it on my checks. Stings a bit but all them purty zeros make up for it.  I blame it all on testosterone, a convenient and oft guilty substance that serves a valuable and important role in the male life cycle as a plausible alibi. When they ask me "paper or plastic?" at the store I usually counter with "leather' or "hemp, thank you!" Wait, what was the question? Oh, yeah, best Christmas flick; so second choice "Die Hard" - Bruce Willis, ANOTHER Jimmy Stewart for our times! Thanks for asking!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> HEY! Where can I get me one of them there magic wands????
> 
> 
> PS... THANK YOU!!



You don't get a wand until after you earn your wings


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 5, 2007)

If you could erect a beacon that would guide* all human beings toward one particular virtue, which one would it be and why? **

* Free will remains a constant.
**All other virtues remain completely and fully available at individual discretion.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> If you could erect a beacon that would guide* all human beings toward one particular virtue, which one would it be and why? **
> 
> * Free will remains a constant.
> **All other virtues remain completely and fully available at individual discretion.



ONE virtue? Selflessness.......




















Fuck Ayn Rand


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ONE virtue? Selflessness.......
> 
> 
> Fuck Ayn Rand



Ok, 'cuz? Not being critical here, honestly, but people operating out of enlightened self interest seems to be one of the few things that have kept our species a toenail's breadth from the brink on more than a few occasions. Would universal altruism really be workable? Not questioning your Fairy-esque omniscience, of course! I just want to maintain the rigorous standards of completeness and precision that have distinguished this thread throughout and I did ask "why" in the previous post.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Ok, 'cuz? Not being critical here, honestly, but people operating out of enlightened self interest seems to be one of the few things that have kept our species a toenail's breadth from the brink on more than a few occasions. Would universal altruism really be workable? Not questioning your Fairy-esque omniscience, of course! I just want to maintain the rigorous standards of completeness and precision that have distinguished this thread throughout and I did ask "why" in the previous post.




lol Ernest....my ideas of "utopia" are no more unrealistic than your question of "beacon of virtue". Ask a silly question......


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> lol Ernest....my ideas of "utopia" are no more unrealistic than your question of "beacon of virtue". Ask a silly question......



Hey, I think you're doing a fine job as BoV, GEF!! Just doin' a lil' hypotheoretical priority alignment. Thanks for your help!:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Hey, I think you're doing a fine job as BoV, GEF!! Just doin' a lil' hypotheoretical priority alignment. Thanks for your help!:bow:




Hey, in some areas...I like Ayn Rand and understood why she had to make her characters the way she did. At first, I found them overtly boring and generic- mainly because, in my mind, the world is FULL of those type of people that don't give a shit about anyone but themselves. 
In her book, We The Living, she really showed how life could be without personal liberties or opportunities to pursue that which makes us happy. Nothing wrong with jumping for the gold ring....just be careful you aren't the asshole that uses everyone for a landing cushion on the descent.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 5, 2007)

What (or who) must I do, to earn my wings??  





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You don't get a wand until after you earn your wings


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 5, 2007)

Will Ricky get cut from Project Runway tonight?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> What (or who) must I do, to earn my wings??



Marry me  :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Will Ricky get cut from Project Runway tonight?



I will tell you tomorrow......


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 5, 2007)

Done deal..... :batting: :wubu: :kiss2:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Marry me  :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Done deal..... :batting: :wubu: :kiss2:




For my lovely fairy bride......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

fairy babes with me? :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 6, 2007)

AND THEY'RE PINK!!!! How did you know pink is my favorite color????? I'll love your forever..... :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> For my lovely fairy bride......


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 6, 2007)

Only if you carry them.... my love stops at carrying babies.... LOLOL





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> fairy babes with me? :wubu::wubu:


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ONE virtue? Selflessness.......
> 
> <edited to conserve space>
> 
> ...





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> lol Ernest....my ideas of "utopia" are no more unrealistic than your question of "beacon of virtue". Ask a silly question......





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hey, in some areas...I like Ayn Rand and understood why she had to make her characters the way she did. At first, I found them overtly boring and generic- mainly because, in my mind, the world is FULL of those type of people that don't give a shit about anyone but themselves.
> In her book, We The Living, she really showed how life could be without personal liberties or opportunities to pursue that which makes us happy. Nothing wrong with jumping for the gold ring....just be careful you aren't the asshole that uses everyone for a landing cushion on the descent.



Ok, that's 3 Reps that the system won't let me give you. 
:huh:

-Rusty
What if there _were_ no rhetorical questions?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 6, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Only if you carry them.... my love stops at carrying babies.... LOLOL



This isn't right. I was imagining plumped up little blueberries with green eyes. 

No?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh no... I said I'd have them with her... but SHE has to give birth though.... I'm not goin' thru that happy process thankyouverymuch.... 



Spanky said:


> This isn't right. I was imagining plumped up little blueberries with green eyes.
> 
> No?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Only if you carry them.... my love stops at carrying babies.... LOLOL



I'm a real baby machine............I can get pregnant if you stare at me too long so no worries


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> What if there _were_ no rhetorical questions?




Life might be easier.............and people would realize to work with what they have....maybe


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 6, 2007)

Alrighty then.... we have a marriage made in heaven!! :wubu:

Shall we invite Spanky to join in the fun... he seems to have an interest in the baby outcome.... ???



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm a real baby machine............I can get pregnant if you stare at me too long so no worries


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Alrighty then.... we have a marriage made in heaven!! :wubu:
> 
> Shall we invite Spanky to join in the fun... he seems to have an interest in the baby outcome.... ???




*swoons and passes out*

















































*will say nothing more at this time* :batting:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 6, 2007)

Spanky darling???? Can you come and help GEF and I out???? We wanna make some tiny-blueberry-green-eyed-fairy babies..... 

:wubu: :batting: :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 6, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Spanky darling???? Can you come and help GEF and I out???? We wanna make some tiny-blueberry-green-eyed-fairy babies.....
> 
> :wubu: :batting: :kiss2:



* swoons and passes out *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2007)

Uh oh....Spanky is misbehaving.....it seems I might have to paddle his bum with my fairy wand..hehehehehehhe  :batting:


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Uh oh....Spanky is misbehaving.....it seems I might have to paddle his bum with my fairy wand..hehehehehehhe  :batting:



I'd pay money to see that!

BTW, vis a vis your proposal to Violet, once you go Black...:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2007)

Smushygirl said:


> I'd pay money to see that!
> 
> BTW, vis a vis your proposal to Violet, once you go Black...:wubu:



Oh Smushy....YOU never have to ask me twice :wubu: :smitten: :happy:

*pounces and smooches....let's Spanky and Vi watch*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh Smushy....YOU never have to ask me twice :wubu: :smitten: :happy:
> 
> *pounces and smooches....let's Spanky and Vi watch*



Lady love. I say....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness..... I go to sleep for a few hours and wake up to any orgy happening!!!! 




















Why didn't someone wake me????? :wubu: :batting: :kiss2: 






Spanky said:


> * swoons and passes out *





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Uh oh....Spanky is misbehaving.....it seems I might have to paddle his bum with my fairy wand..hehehehehehhe  :batting:





Smushygirl said:


> I'd pay money to see that!
> 
> BTW, vis a vis your proposal to Violet, once you go Black...:wubu:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh Smushy....YOU never have to ask me twice
> 
> *pounces and smooches....let's Spanky and Vi watch*





Spanky said:


> Lady love. I say....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh my goodness..... I go to sleep for a few hours and wake up to any orgy happening!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if I had known you were sleeping, I'd made sure you'd wake up in time...


----------



## Suze (Dec 18, 2007)

Would it piss you off if I start calling you The Green Fried Fairy?



(I'm still hurt because of that dress comment you know)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmmm... Say, how would you react if someone called you suzieQ - tip?

Just wonderin'...


----------



## Suze (Dec 18, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Hmmm... Say, how would you react if someone called you suzieQ - tip?
> 
> Just wonderin'...



hey! that's for another thread, mister!

(actually, it would have bothered me, since you have replaced the "s" with a "z"..how insensitive of you to spell that wrong!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

Oops, sorry... would you prefer "Siouxie"?

No offence...


----------



## Suze (Dec 18, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Oops, sorry... would you prefer "Siouxie"?
> 
> No offence...



No offence taken, Bimberwolf (I don't know what it means but if you google bimber it's nothing to be proud off)
I kind of like Siouxie
Mostly because I'm fascinated by the Indian lifestyle


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

well, if you translate it... Moonshinewolf doesn't sound that bad... 

I know what moonshiners are...


----------



## Suze (Dec 18, 2007)

Whatever...

I will just be here waiting for the Kentucky Fried Fairy


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 18, 2007)

GEF, I posted about this on another thread but these vaginas keep growing off my wall and I've tried shaving them off but they keep growing back. What should I do? I already tried bleach.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 18, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Would it piss you off if I start calling you The Green Fried Fairy?
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm still hurt because of that dress comment you know)



I'm a fairy...not a tomato  

and how about a dress from the fairy? 
Perhaps one of these is to your liking? :bow:





























One wave of my wand gets you whichever one you choose....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 18, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> GEF, I posted about this on another thread but these vaginas keep growing off my wall and I've tried shaving them off but they keep growing back. What should I do? I already tried bleach.



So let me get this straight....you don't have a clue as to what do with a vagina?


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So let me get this straight....you don't have a clue as to what do with a vagina?



But GEF, some of these are very high up on the wall, hard to reach!  And then there's a big one under the sink I gave up on and have been using as a garbage disposal (works pretty good tho.) 

I'm scared.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2007)

GEF, I don't want to answer for you, but tell him it is the deodorant he is using. I've seen it many times, in commercials, I think. The end.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 18, 2007)

SusieQ, here's a beautiful internet dress. It's a one-size-fits-all kinda thing. 

View attachment gorgeous dress.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> GEF, I don't want to answer for you, but tell him it is the deodorant he is using. I've seen it many times, in commercials, I think. The end.



You might be on the right track. Like a lot of things, I think it began as a slight mildew problem.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 18, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> But GEF, some of these are very high up on the wall, hard to reach!  And then there's a big one under the sink I gave up on and have been using as a garbage disposal (works pretty good tho.)
> 
> I'm scared.



I have known men that wouldn't have let either of those problems stop them......

Where is that link that Jes posted of the vag with teeth? That seems so appropriate....Gawd, I want to frame it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanky said:


> GEF, I don't want to answer for you, but tell him it is the deodorant he is using. I've seen it many times, in commercials, I think. The end.



The advertisers don't know what to do with vagina either....sheesh :blink:


----------



## Suze (Dec 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm a fairy...not a tomato
> 
> and how about a dress from the fairy?
> Perhaps one of these is to your liking? :bow:
> ...




Well..too be honest with yaall of them SUCKS! 
(J/K! That blue bridesmaid (?) dress was adorable)





Santaclear said:


> SusieQ, here's a beautiful internet dress. It's a one-size-fits-all kinda thing.



LMFA(and ears)O

That pink colour just screams me! I want that shiz for Chritmaaas!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 19, 2007)

Dear GEF,

If you had ONE WISH granted to you ... but it could only be applicable to you & your loved ones (i.e., no wishing for world peace) ... what would you wish for?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Dear GEF,
> 
> If you had ONE WISH granted to you ... but it could only be applicable to you & your loved ones (i.e., no wishing for world peace) ... what would you wish for?



This is an easy one....guaranteed health, success and happiness for all of my children


----------



## Spanky (Dec 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Where is that link that Jes posted of the vag with teeth? That seems so appropriate....Gawd, I want to frame it



Was this it? This is the "walk in" variety. Probably well used, if I say so m'self.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2007)

So Santa has one big ole vag under his sink and Stanley has one on his HD....nice guys...very nice :doh:

Well used? Does that mean that men prefer vags with big teeth? Oh my.....aren't I in luck then :batting: 






























*wishes she had a big ole penis under her sink*


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm. Vaginas with teeth?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 19, 2007)

Green, why are there so many small, whining, scared of women..men.


















this should be good..teehee


----------



## Spanky (Dec 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *wishes she had a big ole penis under her sink*





....attached to a man to fix that damn leak coming from the trap. 


I know how your XX chromosome minds really work. 

That is all.

Signed,

plumber butt crack w/a side of penis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2007)

Spanky said:


> ....attached to a man to fix that damn leak coming from the trap.
> 
> 
> I know how your XX chromosome minds really work.
> ...



Post pixors plz kthx
























and any future men I MIGHT take up with WILL be handy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Green, why are there so many small, whining, scared of women..men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figure it's because their mothers beat them........or should have


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 20, 2007)

How many licks does it really take to get to the center of a toosie roll pop?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2007)

lovessbbw said:


> How many licks does it really take to get to the center of a toosie roll pop?



GEF, here is some visual to help in your answer. 

Your handyman,

Spanky


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2007)

lovessbbw said:


> How many licks does it really take to get to the center of a toosie roll pop?



Third time a charm here? 3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> GEF, here is some visual to help in your answer.
> 
> Your handyman,
> 
> Spanky



OoOOooOoOo I do so love a jack of all trades- and he gets to be the master of my all :happy: :blush: :batting: :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2007)

Where exactly is "Candyland " ??


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Green, why are there so many small, *whining*, scared of women..men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Dec 20, 2007)

I knew Spanky would prove my point...oh..hell..why not one more...


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I knew Spanky would prove my point...oh..hell..why not one more...



GEF, why can't Mossy play nice and not make us poor widdle males cry??


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 20, 2007)

Dear GEF:
Have you ever been stumped?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> GEF, why can't Mossy play nice and not make us poor widdle males cry??



Oh, since Greenie is away, let me take this one...*L*


well....Spank....I feel it is my duty to point out the many ' issues ' of many of the males ( who am I kidding...all ) I bump into..* bump *......trust me...most thank me, and, a few even try to bring the teacher a very shiny apple...


somebody has gots to do it


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Oh, since Greenie is away, let me take this one...*L*
> 
> 
> well....Spank....I feel it is my duty to point out the many ' issues ' of many of the males ( who am I kidding...all ) I bump into..* bump *......trust me...most thank me, and, a few even try to bring the teacher a very shiny apple...
> ...



I feel ya, Moss! The secret is that we males all secretly want to be held tight and told everything is going to be alright. 

But some *bumping* never hurts.  

<goes off to listen to some John Denver>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Where exactly is "Candyland " ??





Oh.............you want to go THERE do ya?  

Candyland is many things.............but sweet however you perceive it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> GEF, why can't Mossy play nice and not make us poor widdle males cry??




I think she gets turned on when you cry :wubu: :happy: 



































I know that I sure do :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> Dear GEF:
> Have you ever been stumped?





Hmmmmmmmmmmmm not often............I'm a natural blabbermouth so that means I'm good at rambling on.....even if it means a subject change


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 20, 2007)

Dear GEF,

My imaginary wife, in fact her whole imaginary family - imaginary sisters, kids, imaginary grandparents and aunts and uncles - have all gained weight for me and it was very hot. :smitten: 

Now they say they want to lose (for health reasons) and it's making me sad. What do I do?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Dear GEF,
> 
> My imaginary wife, in fact her whole imaginary family - imaginary sisters, kids, imaginary grandparents and aunts and uncles - have all gained weight for me and it was very hot. :smitten:
> 
> Now they say they want to lose (for health reasons) and it's making me sad. What do I do?



Imagine them fat again


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Imagine them fat again



GEF, just trying to be helpful here. 

It was a trick question. If you apply a little calculus, you'll find the answer to Santaclear's question is......7. 

Q.E.D.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 21, 2007)

Yo GEF,

Non of us are gettin younger-So why are some sistas hell bent on bein generally unhappy than being comfortable w/ someone who digs them?
I got bad good bad habits too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> GEF, just trying to be helpful here.
> 
> It was a trick question. If you apply a little calculus, you'll find the answer to Santaclear's question is......7.
> 
> Q.E.D.




But imagining them fat again is probably a lot more fun than calculus  


and don't forget that using calculus would mean using the correct head to think


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> But imagining them fat again is probably a lot more fun than calculus
> 
> 
> and don't forget that using calculus would mean using the correct head to think



Hey, com'on! Guys only use one head to think at all times. That would be the one that rarely sees the light of day. Still don't know what that melon on our necks is good for anyways. 

<walks away dragging knuckles on the ground>



Here is a question, who is going to win the Superbowl.......in 2018?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> Yo GEF,
> 
> Non of us are gettin younger-So why are some sistas hell bent on bein generally unhappy than being comfortable w/ someone who digs them?
> I got bad good bad habits too.





Low self esteem is a real bitch, Surf. I know because I have struggled with it for years. Some people grow up being constantly put down and told we are worthless- through one means or another. Sooner or later....you start believing it since you are always hearing it. It permeates into all venues of your life, too. 

The best advice I can give? A woman hears your words.......but she also takes serious note of your actions, as well. Don't be afraid to tell your Lady, often, that she is beautiful to you....and tell her why. On top of that, compliments about things other than the physical are wonderful as well......and help to cement a value in ourselves. 
You're not personally responsible for instilling self esteem into the women you date but being open/honest about your feelings and how you perceive her couldn't hurt either


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Hey, com'on! Guys only use one head to think at all times. That would be the one that rarely sees the light of day. Still don't know what that melon on our necks is good for anyways.
> 
> <walks away dragging knuckles on the ground>
> 
> ...




Who cares? :happy: :batting: 



*sings tra-la-la while prancing through candyland without a football schedule in sight*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who cares? :happy: :batting:
> 
> 
> 
> *sings tra-la-la while prancing through candyland without a football schedule in sight*






LMAO! That was the best answer, you little girly fairy womanly type, you! 




<goes off to knit socks>


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> ...
> <goes off to knit socks>


Red ones?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Red ones?



Cream colored with colored flecks. 

You were close.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 21, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who cares? :happy: :batting:
> 
> 
> 
> *sings tra-la-la while prancing through candyland without a football schedule in sight*


Because I couldn't find the livejournal icon that I was looking for...










The one I was looking for was a line drawing of a fairytale princess running with a football and a staff of some sort.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2007)

Rusty...........have I told you lately how hot I find you........errrrrrrrrrrr I mean your fantasy football to be? :wubu: :batting: :blush: :bow:




I do so luvs gifts of fantasy 


































*Spanky can redeem himself if he knits me some pink tights :batting:


----------



## Suze (Dec 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm a fairy...not a tomato
> 
> and how about a dress from the fairy?
> Perhaps one of these is to your liking? :bow:
> ...



Hey! I'm still waiting for my dress, madam! If you're a fairy you'd better prove it!


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rusty...........have I told you lately how hot I find you........errrrrrrrrrrr I mean your fantasy football to be? :wubu: :batting: :blush: :bow:
> 
> 
> I do so luvs gifts of fantasy



I do believe you've invented a euphemism!
For what, though, I'm not entirely sure...
:bow:

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I do so luvs gifts of fantasy



An active fantasy life is quite healthy. 



-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Hey! I'm still waiting for my dress, madam! If you're a fairy you'd better prove it!




It's in the mail.........


----------



## Suze (Dec 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's in the mail.........



Oh! OK then...

thankxyuzverymuch


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 27, 2007)

Dear Green,

If you opened a restaurant, what would be your house specialty? :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Dear Green,
> 
> If you opened a restaurant, what would be your house specialty? :eat2:



That depends on what kind of restaurant and what you can cook  

I live a variety of food.....but things that are starchy/noodly/potatoey 
and have a creamy base.....and chicken or turkey...........and things with lots of steamed veggies..........and buttery..........and sweet meats...........and bread......

Those types of things usually grab my attention- though I do love some sweet and sour chicken with fried rice (I had some this weekend- it was divine :bow: )

So Ernest....what's on the menu?


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Can we have a fall wedding??? I always wanted to have a fall wedding.....
> 
> pweeeezzzeee... pretty pweeeeezeee?????



Am I invited?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2008)

GEF: What causes "old people smell" (besides old age, obviously)?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2008)

Ryan said:


> GEF: What causes "old people smell" (besides old age, obviously)?



To be honest, I'm not entirely sure what "Old People Smell" actually is? Occasionally, I do notice a particular scent on a particular person (my ex husband.... his clothes and his apartment smell like "him" to me and I don't mean that in a bad way- just never understood it. He has his own taste, too  ) but never notice a whole sect of people smelling the same. Would you mind to elaborate on what the scent smells like in more detail? Does it smell like Ben Gay? Old fashioned hair tonics? Medications? soaps?


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2008)

Dear Greenie,

How many marriage proposals have you gotten from this thread?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

You mean besides the many that *I* have given her???? 




goofy girl said:


> Dear Greenie,
> 
> How many marriage proposals have you gotten from this thread?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Dear Greenie,
> 
> How many marriage proposals have you gotten from this thread?



Vi broke my heart...........















by getting nosy over Monique  
















nobody REALLY wants to marry me....they all just want me for meaningless, uncomplicated hot tawdry sex..................Oh Gawd my life is sooooooooooo hard


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> To be honest, I'm not entirely sure what "Old People Smell" actually is? Occasionally, I do notice a particular scent on a particular person (my ex husband.... his clothes and his apartment smell like "him" to me and I don't mean that in a bad way- just never understood it. He has his own taste, too  ) but never notice a whole sect of people smelling the same. Would you mind to elaborate on what the scent smells like in more detail? Does it smell like Ben Gay? Old fashioned hair tonics? Medications? soaps?



Old people smell exists! It's even been blogged about: http://newlinks.blogspot.com/2004/09/todays-topic-for-mass-debate-old.html

So now I'm sitting here, tapping my toe, waiting for an answer to my question.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Old people smell exists! It's even been blogged about: http://newlinks.blogspot.com/2004/09/todays-topic-for-mass-debate-old.html
> 
> So now I'm sitting here, tapping my toe, waiting for an answer to my question.





My first response is two things:

1. I'm happier than fudge that I have other things to do than blog about "old people smell"
2. I suppose I should also be glad that, once again, I don't detect it. I used to work for a transportation service that carried elderly people frequently. I never found them to have a "distinctive, differentiating smell". 


Sorry....*shrugs* 














I spend my time enjoying the smells emitted by younger men on occasion though- I sure as heck notice THEM  :happy: :batting:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2008)

That really doesn't answer my question. Can I have a refund?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan said:


> That really doesn't answer my question. Can I have a refund?




Not until I know whether or not your check clears first........


However, you can have another try if you need IMMEDIATE gratification.....


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay. Why did Denver Broncos coach Mike Shanahan pull Jake Plummer from the starting QB position and replace him with Jay Cutler? Plummer had a great record as a starter and Cutler was totally unproven (and has led the Broncos to a 9-12 record so far).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

Because Mike Shenahan didn't care one bit for the way that Jake Plummer smells..............you know..........that thing we already discussed...Duh :doh: 

































Personally, I would have just picked the guy that looks better in those tight pants


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Because Mike Shenahan didn't care one bit for the way that Jake Plummer smells..............you know..........that thing we already discussed...Duh :doh:



Yeah, but Plummer isn't old. He's an unlikely candidate for old people smell.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 2, 2008)

GEF,

If you could do your life all over again...what things would you change?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Yeah, but Plummer isn't old. He's an unlikely candidate for old people smell.




So what does he smell like? and is it a PLEASANT smell? he runs around sweaty all day...........I can't think it's all rosy :doh: 


















Keep knocking on "old people smell" and I might have to call your mother......or better yet, GRANDMOTHER *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> GEF,
> 
> If you could do your life all over again...what things would you change?



I have thought about this before............yet always come to the same conclusion. If I did anything differently, I might not have been blessed with my three daughters. I wouldn't do anything to change that.......other than doing some things differently FOR THEM...not for me. There are too many things in my life to be happy about just as it is


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

Gawd, please teach me how to edit


----------



## Spanky (Jan 2, 2008)

GEF, darling. 

If you saw me sitting at the bar, and wanted to buy me a drink (big stretch here, I know), what kind of drink would if be?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

Spanky said:


> GEF, darling.
> 
> If you saw me sitting at the bar, and wanted to buy me a drink (big stretch here, I know), what kind of drink would if be?




Well well well...............I would know better than to order you my faves......like pina colada 

hmmmm....seven and seven? Rum and coke seems too simple. I would ask the bartender what kind of fine drink a fine gentleman such as yourself might like.........

I would order what I perceive you as...............fine liquor that I don't get to treat myself to often enough 
























But in all honesty, I would be too...........hmmm....to buy any man that I didn't come with a drink in a bar. That is too forward for a sweet, demure fairy queen....


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well well well...............I would know better than to order you my faves......like pina colada



You do realize that this implies that you like "...getting caught in the rain", don't you?
...and now you're stuck with that song. Heh heh heh.


-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> You do realize that this implies that you like "...getting caught in the rain", don't you?
> ...and now you're stuck with that song. Heh heh heh.
> 
> 
> -Rusty




I have loved that song since childhood and I like getting caught in the rain with the right person


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2008)

Why do some farts smell like broccoli...even when one hasn't been eating broccoli?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2008)

It's nature's way of reminding you to eat your veggies


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2008)

How come I don't care for country music but seem to like some songs by this guy? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3QEIKnQxI0


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's nature's way of reminding you to eat your veggies



If I eat my veggies will my farts smell like tacos or pizza?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2008)

Only one way to find out..............but does this have anything to do with your "old people smell" obsession?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Only one way to find out..............but does this have anything to do with your "old people smell" obsession?



Indirectly, yes. Sometimes I wonder why people, places and things smell the way they do when there is no obvious cause.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2008)

Please refer to my post in the other thread about candles


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Please refer to my post in the other thread about candles



I still can't believe you aren't familiar with "old people smell". I've talked about it with friends and family members. It's been discussed on a popular morning radio show I listen to every day. They even made a joke about it on _The Simpsons_. It was in the episode where Mr. Burns loses all of his money. WWE star Bret Hart buys his mansion and comments on the smell.

It really is a mystery to me. Not every old person emits this odor, but I've never encountered a young person who smells like this. So there is something that apparently only old people have or do that causes it. Why is the government looking for a cure for bird flu when it could be investigating this?


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 16, 2008)

Should Judge Judy be appointed to hear Britney Spears' - Kevin Federline's child custody case?


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Jan 16, 2008)

Ryan said:


> If I eat my veggies will my farts smell like tacos or pizza?



If you really want to know everything there is to know about farts, try here: http://www.heptune.com/farts.html


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2008)

lovessbbw said:


> Should Judge Judy be appointed to hear Britney Spears' - Kevin Federline's child custody case?




I suspect both their asses would be in big trouble if she was 






Judge Judy is a Myspace friend of mine


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I still can't believe you aren't familiar with "old people smell". I've talked about it with friends and family members. It's been discussed on a popular morning radio show I listen to every day. They even made a joke about it on _The Simpsons_. It was in the episode where Mr. Burns loses all of his money. WWE star Bret Hart buys his mansion and comments on the smell.
> 
> It really is a mystery to me. Not every old person emits this odor, but I've never encountered a young person who smells like this. So there is something that apparently only old people have or do that causes it. Why is the government looking for a cure for bird flu when it could be investigating **this?



I suspect the essential difference might be that: 
1. When you hear/heard about it, you believed it to be a truth of some sort and started trying to detect a scent on older people - whether or not you're really smelling it, I don't know.
2. I have heard such a thing before........but blew it off as someone being mean hence, I'm not trying to smell it........and still don't believe it exists. 


**I worked in a nursing home for a brief stint as a teen. Only aromas I detected seemed to be piss or unique to the individual. 
**I also worked for three years in a transportation service for the handicapped/elderly. I took vans full of elderly to activity centers and picked them back up later. Did this often and never smelled any type of constant or repetitive smell that was unique to senior citizens.
**I was a Meals on Wheels volunteer driver for a year and half. Went in and out of 10-12 elderly people's homes once every week. Sometimes sitting and talking with them- never smelled anything out of the ordinary. 

***I am capable of detecting unpleasant scents that seem to come from unpleasant things such as: cat litter box or just cat piss, underarm stench, poo, rotten milk, mildew, etc. so I doubt I have any type of malfunction in my olfactory organs.

I do tend to notice very pleasant smells and enjoy them such as aforementioned scented candles , fresh cut grass, good food smells, perfumes, etc.

In essence, I believe the difference is mental... not actually physical


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ***I am capable of detecting unpleasant scents that seem to come from unpleasant things such as: cat litter box or just cat piss, underarm stench, poo, rotten milk, mildew, etc. so I doubt I have any type of malfunction in my olfactory organs.
> 
> I do tend to notice very pleasant smells and enjoy them such as aforementioned scented candles , fresh cut grass, good food smells, perfumes, etc.
> 
> In essence, I believe the difference is mental... not actually physical



That would make scents.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> That would make scents.
> 
> -Rusty




and you make me :wubu: with those buns.......errrrrrrrrr you know I mean puns, of course  :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey GEF,

Is Dark Chocolate supposed to be good for you, because that's the one type of chocolate I hate. Blech!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> and you make me :wubu: with those buns.......errrrrrrrrr you know I mean puns, of course  :bow:



Yes.
I know _exactly_ what you mean. 

--Rusty


----------



## imfree (Jan 16, 2008)

lovessbbw said:


> Should Judge Judy be appointed to hear Britney Spears' - Kevin Federline's child custody case?



If judge Judy heard the custody case, would that make the proceeding a three-ring media circus?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Hey GEF,
> 
> Is Dark Chocolate supposed to be good for you, because that's the one type of chocolate I hate. Blech!



Are you referring to dark chocolate? 

Recently, it has been touted that things such as DARK chocolate and RED wine are both good for you. Apparently it has something to do with flavenoids 


> A Dark Chocolate a Day Keeps the Doctor Away
> 
> Daily Dark Chocolate Good for the Heart, Loaded With Flavonoids
> 
> ...


http://www.webmd.com/diet/news/20040601/dark-chocolate-day-keeps-doctor-away



> Red Wine - Heart Health benefits?
> Does red wine protect against heart disease? Maybe. Many studies investigated the benefits of red wine suggested that moderate amount of red wine (one drink a day for women and two drinks a day for men) lowers the risk of heart attack for people in middle age by ~ 30 to 50 percent. It is also suggested that alcohol such as red wine may prevent additional heart attacks if you have already suffered from one. Other studies also indicated that red wine can raise HDL cholesterol (the Good cholesterol) and prevent LDL cholesterol (the Bad cholesterol) from forming. Red wine may help prevent blood clots and reduce the blood vessel damage caused by fat deposits. Indeed, studies showed that people from the Mediterranean region who regularly drank red wine have lower risks of heart disease
> 
> What's in Red Wine that are good for heart?
> ...



http://www.healthcastle.com/redwine-heart.shtml


----------



## Spanky (Jan 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are you referring to dark chocolate?
> 
> Recently, it has been touted that things such as DARK chocolate and RED wine are both good for you. Apparently it has something to do with flavenoids
> 
> ...



Ahhh, classic GEF. I laughed, I cried, and damn, I actually learned something.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2008)

imfree said:


> If judge Judy heard the custody case, would that make the proceeding a three-ring media circus?




Not in her courtroom.........Judge Judy Rules :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Jan 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not in her courtroom.........Judge Judy Rules :wubu:


Agreed!, GEF, Judge Judy is a great Judge. The media would not
be able to have a circus in her courtroom. I only thought it was
a fun play on words, and as always, I love your answers.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2008)

Bumped because it was uber fun for me :happy:


That and I forgot it was here until I searched for another thread


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 31, 2008)

I remember this thread! 


Ok GEF...


What are some of your predictions for 2009?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

May I keep that switch of yours that I found in an other thread?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 31, 2008)

What alcoholic beverages should I enjoy this evening.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I remember this thread!
> 
> 
> Ok GEF...
> ...



Gas prices not remaining as low as they are right now (sadly)
End of the Iraq War (if not 2009 then 2010???)
Less people dying for oil 
Me getting laid- maybe mid-year if I keep struggling as hard as I do to find a date 




Timberwolf said:


> May I keep that switch of yours that I found in an other thread?



Oh.....I have a large assortment of switches, belts, whips, etc.....yeah, you go right on ahead and keep that to use for practice, big.........guy  



mossystate said:


> What alcoholic beverages should I enjoy this evening.



Frozen Margaritas and dacquiris- I think I will have one of those tonight maybe. Or drink something with rum so we can at least be together in a drunken mental state if not physically  

Happy New Year- I am thinking 2009 is really going to be a good one


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, GEF, and Happy New Year! Glad you decided to resurrect this thread. 

As for my question, muthaf**kas been talking smack about me - behind my back, no less - for far too long. I wanna cut them but I scare easy.

What to do?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Hi, GEF, and Happy New Year! Glad you decided to resurrect this thread.
> 
> As for my question, muthaf**kas been talking smack about me - behind my back, no less - for far too long. I wanna cut them but I scare easy.
> 
> What to do?



Consider simply shooting them first....then take your time to cut on them...with no resistance?


----------



## Cors (Jan 3, 2009)

You implied that you are a size queen. Soooooo, what is your definition of big?

I hope this doesn't offend the males here on Dims. My female friends and I were having a discussion about the whole size issue earlier. We obviously didn't come to any conclusion, but it was quite fascinating and it makes me wonder what women generally think.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

This is a really interesting question.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2009)

Cors said:


> You implied that you are a size queen. Soooooo, what is your definition of big?
> 
> I hope this doesn't offend the males here on Dims. My female friends and I were having a discussion about the whole size issue earlier. We obviously didn't come to any conclusion, but it was quite fascinating and it makes me wonder what women generally think.




Funny thing is.........I have never actually measured a guy's.... you know......:blush:

If they have measured it, then I go by whatever they tell me. To be honest, I find myself quite startled when a man actually does know his own measurement there....and I get all giggly at the image in my mind's eye of a guy holding it on a ruler to see.......
In the tenth grade, I had some guys sitting beside me in math class teasing me.... they did this often and we were all friends. One suddenly had to tell me he was six inches....where the hell that came from, I don't know but that ruler image was the first thing to pop into my head....and oh how I laughed.....when I got over my initial shock and embarrassment. 

My first husband....I don't know his measurement...but he was my first and it wasn't small.....wasn't the 'biggest" I have seen but hey....it was plenty enough  

Second husband the same thing....nice cawk and it didn't seem too small. I only had one guy that seemed genuinely small.......and he told me I gave good you know what. I remember thinking how in the hell could anyone NOT be good at that with him since anyone could definitely fit the whole thing in their mouth :doh: 
I didn't drop him because of his penis.....it was his lack of attention and intelligence that bothered me with that one.....though he was a nice guy otherwise. 

Last bf.....don't want to call him "small" and I don't know his measurement either....let's just say going to him after my ex-husband was a...change. However, my ex-bf was more "aggressive" sexually....that tended to make up for the size difference.....I loved sex with him, too. (read he could get me turned on quicker and more so than others have) So, in short (pun???? ) it's not always about the size....

Seems like "size queen" kind of fits (pun again???? ) on a forum full of big people  

Ok now that I have totally tramped myself out here with TMI, any other questions anyone?


----------



## Cors (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for answering. <3 

The ruler image is hilarious. I am surprised that guys aren't more obsessed about their own measurements, given how young guys seem to love comparing other stuff and the whole "bigger is better" myth. I have met males who boast about their size and others who occasionally worry, but generally it doesn't seem to affect them that much. Guess there isn't that much they can do about it either, compared to the thousands of supposed quick fixes available to women who are pressured to lose weight. 

Many of my friends seem to think 6.5" is big, but there are others who are only awed by 7.5" and a reasonable girth. And I know this gay male size queen who isn't impressed by anything unless it is in the double digits. :O


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay guys.....post your peenie measurements.....inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## imfree (Jan 3, 2009)

I've always loved this thread and I'm glad it got bumped.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 4, 2009)

imfree said:


> I've always loved this thread and I'm glad it got bumped.



Thanks ImFree - Glad you are recovering and back on the forums 


Speak of the devil.....the guy from my math class that I mentioned in my post above....he added me on facebook a couple of weeks ago like so many of my old hs friends have....but tonight, out of the blue, he starts messaging me on facebook. LOL...should I ask?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> Thanks for answering. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Many of my friends seem to think 6.5" is big, but there are others who are only awed by 7.5" and a reasonable girth. And I know this gay male size queen who isn't impressed by anything unless it is in the double digits. :O





I don't understand the obsession with size, myself. All the men I've been with (all 500 of them, minus the fantasy 496 or so ) were fine. Some were larger, some smaller. Didn't matter one whit, really. Too small would be a problem, but "too small" is certainly not the average size (5-6" if actual medical data is to be believed, as opposed to men who very generously measure themselves). Too large is an even bigger problem, for most women. I'd turn and run from anything in the double digits. Ouch. Effin' OUCH.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree that double digit would be ridiculous- does that even exist????


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I've heard about a guy in that range. But every time he gets hard, he passes out...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2009)

You confused me.....then made me all giggly TW


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

I know, it's a strange picture this story draws... But apparently true.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 6, 2009)

Dear Greenie, 

I have a challenge for you. I will give you one VERY shiny quarter if you refrain from sexual comments/innuendos, for one whole day.

I think it would be an interesting experiment. Sure, you would probably explode, but, that would also be fun! If you accept this challenge, I will be all saccharin sweet for 24 hours. 


So, wanna try?




Mossy


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Dear Greenie,
> 
> I have a challenge for you. I will give you one VERY shiny quarter if you refrain from sexual comments/innuendos, for one whole day.
> 
> ...



I think that this challenge may prove too ... uh, _huge_, BIG, *enormously insur*MOUNTABLE for GEFFIE to tackle, Mossything.

I would also LOVE to see you try the saccharin sweetness for a day.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 6, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I would also LOVE to see you try the saccharin sweetness for a day.



I think you are just about the nicest person I have ever had the good fortune to run into...ever. I do declare! Why, you are like the cutest whiskers on the sweetest kitten.















in training


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Oy. My teeth.


----------



## imfree (Jan 6, 2009)

Saccharin is great for my diabetes, but alas,
the stuff just ain't real sugar.


----------



## Tad (Jan 6, 2009)

Just curious, does 'size queen' generally refer to length or 'girth'? Or both? (would that be total volume? *L* ) Just never been quite sure which was being talked about normally with this.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Dear Greenie,
> 
> I have a challenge for you. I will give you one VERY shiny quarter if you refrain from sexual comments/innuendos, for one whole day.
> 
> ...



I make sexual remarks/innuendos?????? When did I ever????? 



And yeah.......you know what I REALLY want from you Monique.......  :batting:



mossystate said:


> I think you are just about the nicest person I have ever had the good fortune to run into...ever. I do declare! Why, you are like the cutest whiskers on the sweetest kitten.
> 
> 
> in training



Oh really nice....already trying to make me refrain from a crack about pussy.....errrrrrr I mean kittens, eh?  



imfree said:


> Saccharin is great for my diabetes, but alas,
> the stuff just ain't real sugar.



Posted in another thread- but worthy of a re-post IMO :bow:








edx said:


> Just curious, does 'size queen' generally refer to length or 'girth'? Or both? (would that be total volume? *L* ) Just never been quite sure which was being talked about normally with this.



Size queen doesn't refer to the penis- it's meant as a put down towards women that have the nerve to say they prefer a bigger schlong. If a man likes big asses, big breasts, big thighs, whatever..... that's okay though.

I'm attempting to make a subtle point....... well then again, I usually ain't subtle, eh?


----------



## magicslacker90 (Jan 6, 2009)

What is the meaning of life?



aside from 42......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2009)

magicslacker90 said:


> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> 
> 
> aside from 42......



Hang on whilst I ask my magic eight ball.........  



I still think of that post I made in this thread last year about Venus on the Half Shell......"Why Not?" works beautifully for me at this stage in my life... :happy: :bow:

Want to try that one on?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

imfree said:


> Saccharin is great for my diabetes, but alas,
> the stuff just ain't real sugar.


I know. But that post I quoted below is highly concentrated sugar.



mossystate said:


> I think you are just about the nicest person I have ever had the good fortune to run into...ever. I do declare! Why, you are like the cutest whiskers on the sweetest kitten.
> *lots of space*
> in training



------------------------------------------



mossystate said:


> Dear Greenie,
> 
> I have a challenge for you. I will give you one VERY shiny quarter if you refrain from sexual comments/innuendos, for one whole day.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute... Sexual innuendos? GEF? Where? When? Are you sure you're refering to the right person? :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2009)

*teases TW with that switch.....in a totally non-sexual way......*



*refrains from inserting wink emoticon so Monique won't think it's sexy...errr sexual* :batting


----------



## imfree (Jan 6, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I know. But that post I quoted below is highly concentrated sugar............snipped........



The author was even writing in terms of "saccharin sweet",
are you sure it was real sugar, TW? It could have been
artificially sweetened, you know.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2009)

imfree said:


> The author was even writing in terms of "saccharin sweet",
> are you sure it was real sugar, TW? It could have been
> artificially sweetened, you know.


Two indicators: 
1) my teeth started aching immediately;
2) my sugar level went through the ceiling.

And I can distinguish the taste of artificial sweeteners from sugar.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *teases TW with that switch.....in a totally non-sexual way......*
> 
> 
> 
> *refrains from inserting wink emoticon so Monique won't think it's sexy...errr sexual* :batting:


I somehow knew this was a two-way switch before I reached the according chapter of the manual... It's a really interesting way of communication. :happy:


----------



## imfree (Jan 7, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Two indicators:
> 1) my teeth started aching immediately;
> 2) my sugar level went through the ceiling.
> 
> ...



Your evidence sounds spot-on, Herr Wolfe, so I
think you're right.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I somehow knew this was a two-way switch before I reached the according chapter of the manual... It's a really interesting way of communication. :happy:




Does this mean that you are hoping to tease me with that big......switch?


*doesn't wink again so Monique won't think it's sexy.........errrrr sexual*


----------



## magicslacker90 (Jan 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hang on whilst I ask my magic eight ball.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Such words of wisdom! Many thanks GEF:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean that you are hoping to tease me with that big......switch?
> 
> 
> *doesn't wink again so Monique won't think it's sexy.........errrrr sexual*


All in good time, I'd say. When you've managed to achieve your task, you can ask me that again, k? :bow:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 7, 2009)

So all this talk about teeth and sex got me thinking. What would you think of the chances for a product like pubic hair flavored dental floss are? I see it as more of a lifestyle/statement type product. Kinda says yeah, I look forward to going downtown but I'm all about the oral hygiene, too. Wouldn't it be a nice little signal to keep in the purse, desk drawer or medicine cabinet? I think it'd have to come in boys and girls flavors, just to keep intentions clear. PHloss would be a great natural brand name, wouldn't it? For the _size queens_ the "boy-flavored" could even have convenient inch marks notched for inconspicuous "calibration".  < the logo?

GEF, I know you'll have a brilliant innuendo free answer. BTW, what an interesting sounding word that is, _innuendo_. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> So all this talk about teeth and sex got me thinking. What would you think of the chances for a product like pubic hair flavored dental floss are? I see it as more of a lifestyle/statement type product. Kinda says yeah, I look forward to going downtown but I'm all about the oral hygiene, too. Wouldn't it be a nice little signal to keep in the purse, desk drawer or medicine cabinet? I think it'd have to come in boys and girls flavors, just to keep intentions clear. PHloss would be a great natural brand name, wouldn't it? For the _size queens_ the "boy-flavored" could even have convenient inch marks notched for inconspicuous "calibration".  < the logo?
> 
> GEF, I know you'll have a brilliant innuendo free answer. BTW, what an interesting sounding word that is, _innuendo_. :happy:




Ernest....there are a whole LOT of people that prefer the personal zones neatly shaved....myself included. That kind of ixnays the pubic hair dental floss- I have tried it before and believe me it sucks.....even more than I do  

*Yeah, even dirtier than an innuendo.........just being a bad girl so TW will have to break down and finally use that switch.....if he ever figures out how* :batting: 

Size Queens usually prefer FULLY GROWN MEN....not boys, btw


----------



## Cors (Jan 7, 2009)

Regarding hair down there on males - I'm quite clueless. 

Doesn't it tickle your nostrils when you go down on him?


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 8, 2009)

Cors said:


> Regarding hair down there on males - I'm quite clueless.
> 
> Doesn't it tickle your nostrils when you go down on him?


Most men I know shaves.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 8, 2009)

Cors said:


> Regarding hair down there on males - I'm quite clueless.
> 
> Doesn't it tickle your nostrils when you go down on him?



Most of the hair is "low" as in it's much easier to avoid the hair on a guy than on a woman....I imagine. The shaft is hairless.....but beyond that, they don't strike me as being as hairy as women (Or rather as hairy as I can get if I don't shave it). But if you want to "go lower" or delve further down, then shaved would be much nicer....but the guys I did oral on never shaved it, far as I can tell. I have heard/seen women express more discontent over cut vs uncut. I don't mind either myself. 
My biggest concern is cleanliness....fortunately, that never has been a problem for me. 

I have no personal experience with oral on a woman-


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay, so you are behind the Dairy Queen and you got that banana in your hand (with no hair on it). You've chosen vanilla or chocolate, small, medium or large and now it is time for toppings before putting it between your lips (the ones on yer purdy little face). 

Do you dip? Butterscotch, cherry or chocolate?
Do you add Sprinkes? Jimmies? Crushed candy bar of some type? Nuts?? 

Maybe you just like it all plain. 

How would you like it??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Okay, so you are behind the Dairy Queen and you got that banana in your hand (with no hair on it). You've chosen vanilla or chocolate, small, medium or large and now it is time for toppings before putting it between your lips (the ones on yer purdy little face).
> 
> Do you dip? Butterscotch, cherry or chocolate?
> Do you add Sprinkes? Jimmies? Crushed candy bar of some type? Nuts??
> ...



I much prefer extra maraschino cherries over the smooth banana when it comes to my ice cream....
I love butterscotch....but hot fudge on melting vanilla is always wonderful.

You left me no choice but to choose CRUSHED NUTS........ 

However......a big butterfinger once in a while is always good, too :batting:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I much prefer extra maraschino cherries over the smooth banana when it comes to my ice cream....
> I love butterscotch....but hot fudge on melting vanilla is always wonderful.
> 
> You left me no choice but to choose CRUSHED NUTS........
> ...



Crushing nuts will never get you far, m'lady. 

Not far at all. <owie!>


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

:blink: Am I nuts? :huh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Crushing nuts will never get you far, m'lady.
> 
> Not far at all. <owie!>



Being nice to nuts has never gotten me far either.....:doh:



Timberwolf said:


> :blink: Am I nuts? :huh:



Do you want to be crushed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Perhaps... 

But seriously, am I nuts?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2009)

Come here..........I have to crush you before I can tell......


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 10, 2009)

Dear GEF,

What do you do when you're really lonely, really horny, and really, really single?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dear GEF,
> 
> What do you do when you're really lonely, really horny, and really, really single?




Come to Dimensions, flirt like mad with all the mens and make sexual innuendos all the time...... like there is anything else???


----------



## imfree (Jan 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Come to Dimensions, flirt like mad with all the mens and make sexual innuendos all the time...... like there is anything else???



Hahaha, "come to Dimensions"!!!, :doh:that's what works for 
ALL of us Dimmers, that's why we can check out from
time-to-time, but NEVER leave, that's it!!! Somebody
rep the gal for me!!!:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm trying to rep you for that Hotel Dimensions reference myself, Edgar


----------



## imfree (Jan 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm trying to rep you for that Hotel Dimensions reference myself, Edgar


 Herr TimberWolfe got me!!!

I think we're all in "The Club Dimensions"

Welcome to the Club Dimensions, any time of year.
you can post it here........(Joe Walsh guitar solo
follows.....)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

imfree said:


> Herr TimberWolfe got me!!!
> 
> I think we're all in "The Club Dimensions"
> 
> ...




You have inspired me Edgar....


----------



## imfree (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You have inspired me Edgar....



I love your quote, Greenie, but it needs a bit
of a snarky edge to really be in character
for Dimensions Forums, IMHO.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Come here..........I have to crush you before I can tell......


Why didn't you crush me, yet? :huh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

imfree said:


> I love your quote, Greenie, but it needs a bit
> of a snarky edge to really be in character
> for Dimensions Forums, IMHO.



You should know by now that I tend to prefer innuendos instead....snark is saved for the truly special people 



Timberwolf said:


> Why didn't you crush me, yet? :huh:



You're a squirrely sort.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

A squirrely wolf? :blink:


You should check what's going on behind you a bit more often...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh my............be still my beating heart..........:wubu:


But then again, is it my heart that you're after...?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

I won't eat your heart, if that's what you fear...


----------



## nikola090 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi everybody ! I'm so bored..


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 11, 2009)

When is it time to let go??
Why is it when you are unhappy in a relationship and both decide it is best to end it that it still feels like half of you is missing?
And why is it that after waiting 2 years for a divorce the day after I break up with my guy friend that lady luck picks that day to send me a court date?
One last question why am I not as sad as I feel I should be over the break up or the divorce? Shouldn't I be crying yet?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I won't eat your heart, if that's what you fear...



So what do you eat? 



nikola090 said:


> Hi everybody ! I'm so bored..


Hi Nikola- welcome to the fun and games  



chocolate desire said:


> When is it time to let go??
> Why is it when you are unhappy in a relationship and both decide it is best to end it that it still feels like half of you is missing?
> And why is it that after waiting 2 years for a divorce the day after I break up with my guy friend that lady luck picks that day to send me a court date?
> One last question why am I not as sad as I feel I should be over the break up or the divorce? Shouldn't I be crying yet?



You know, Renee.......I have trouble letting go myself. But know what has always been telling for me in the past two LTR break ups? How much HAPPIER I was later......that told me all that I needed to know and that I had done the right thing....FINALLY. 
Far as sadness goes....you could still be "numb". A person can only handle so much pain at a time so the mind's way of dealing is numbness. Takes time for the numbness to wear off....little by little. Seems like it's best that way...don't you think? 

Does your guy friend know about your impending divorce now?


----------



## nikola090 (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for the welcome!and hope that there'll be fun!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 11, 2009)

he knew I was going thru a divorce it was shock to get the email this morning that it will be final this month. You are so wise and you know i think things worked out just like that needed to.I mean if a man lies about his age what else will he lie about? I really got the feeling he was just dating me so he could say he had a web model not because of Renee..



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So what do you eat?
> 
> 
> Hi Nikola- welcome to the fun and games
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> he knew I was going thru a divorce it was shock to get the email this morning that it will be final this month. You are so wise and you know i think things worked out just like that needed to.I mean if a man lies about his age what else will he lie about? I really got the feeling he was just dating me so he could say he had a web model not because of Renee..




One of the hardest things I have been having to learn is........to stop second guessing myself. Usually, my initial impressions of people are correct....I just need to listen to myself instead of convincing myself I am crazy. 

Trust your instincts......


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 11, 2009)

Dear GEF,

With all of the flirting going on between you and Timberwolf across several threads of Dimensions, I am wondering if there's any chance of a romance a-brewing between fairies and wolves?

Your pal,

F.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Dear GEF,
> 
> With all of the flirting going on between you and Timberwolf across several threads of Dimensions, I am wondering if there's any chance of a romance a-brewing between fairies and wolves?
> 
> ...



You will have to ask the wolf if he plans on eating the demure, sweet, frail fairy......


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You will have to ask the wolf if he plans on eating the demure, sweet, frail fairy......



Oh, my...

*coughcough*





Timberwolf??


----------



## nikola090 (Jan 11, 2009)

flirt mode on...eh eh


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Oh, my...
> 
> *coughcough*
> 
> ...


You called?


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 11, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> You called?



Yes. Do wolves eat fairies? We were wondering.


----------



## imfree (Jan 11, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Yes. Do wolves eat fairies? We were wondering.



The way he went after Little Red Riding Hood, I'd watch
him very closely around fairies! Just saying......

Sam The Sham And The Pharaohs-Little Red Riding Hood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XmuhDymN-U


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you know that these guys (the big bad wolf & co.) are outcasts? They're no longer wolves.
After doing this severe damage to our reputation, we had no choice but to banish them.

It sometimes seems as if mankind forgot that dogs (often called the best friend of man) are our domesticated cousins... :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 12, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Yes. Do wolves eat fairies? We were wondering.



Timberwolf's reply cleverly avoided any sort of real answer, so I wrote this poem to reveal the truth:

_The wolf, always the master
leads us- a congregation with no pastor
he feels like a shepherd who's lost his flock
So he eats fairies, faster and faster._ 

He gobbles them, Fasc. That's the plain truth. :bow: Greenie already knows about this and is cautious.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my side hurts from laughing so hard.. I forgot how wonderfully silly you all are





Santaclear said:


> Timberwolf's reply cleverly avoided any sort of real answer, so I wrote this poem to reveal the truth:
> 
> _The wolf, always the master
> leads us- a congregation with no pastor
> ...


----------



## imfree (Jan 12, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Timberwolf's reply cleverly avoided any sort of real answer, so I wrote this poem to reveal the truth:
> 
> _The wolf, always the master
> leads us- a congregation with no pastor
> ...



Proof positive that Herr Wolfe is the one who goes around 
saying "ah ooooooooo!, I mean baa-ahahaha!!!".


----------



## imfree (Jan 12, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> Oh my side hurts from laughing so hard.. I forgot how wonderfully silly you all are



IMHO, being silly is being free, be free and be blessed.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Timberwolf's reply cleverly avoided any sort of real answer, so I wrote this poem to reveal the truth:
> 
> _The wolf, always the master
> leads us- a congregation with no pastor
> ...



You got me all worked up again now Russ........:blush: :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

What could one do if their feelings got hurt?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> What could one do if their feelings got hurt?




I would say that depends upon who got their feelings hurt and why.....


----------



## Mathias (Jan 13, 2009)

Dear GEF,

I've been feeling shy around here lately and I'm not sure why. How can I fix this problem?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I would say that depends upon who got their feelings hurt and why.....


:bow: Thank you for helping me. :bow:

Apparently, it sometimes is sufficient to ask you for help to have something happening.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> Dear GEF,
> 
> I've been feeling shy around here lately and I'm not sure why. How can I fix this problem?



I realize when you are shy that you probably have a tendency to "hold back" and not participate like you want to. Did something happen? Someone say something negative to you?
Perhaps, stick to the "safe" threads for just a bit....the games or the picture threads......just keep it light hearted until you figure out what is bothering you- or maybe even feel better. 
That's how I handle it anyway- but then again, I am usually just not a shy person.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> :bow: Thank you for helping me. :bow:
> 
> Apparently, it sometimes is sufficient to ask you for help to have something happening.



Lol, not sure how that helped you but glad that it did


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, let's say the "offender" is an intelligent person.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

If I remember right, there had been the question if I eat fairies...

Well, actually, none of us wolves eat fairies. 
Some smaller fairies even ride on our backs if they have to travel fast and over a long distance.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 14, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> If I remember right, there had been the question if I eat fairies...
> 
> Well, actually, none of us wolves eat fairies.
> Some smaller fairies even ride on our backs if they have to travel fast and over a long distance.



My apologies, Timberwolf. It must have been a case of mistaken identity. I thought it was you I'd seen (on a YouTube video, which has since been removed) eating fairies but the camera work was shaky and it could just as well have been a small bear (or very large dog or rodent.) Anyway, it was horrible.

Kudos to you for the good work you've been doing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Interesting... Someone actually had the guts to capture this? And brag with it? 

Well, a big, mislead dog could have been what you saw there. It's sometimes shocking what some people teach their dogs. And us wolves get blamed for fighting for our environment... *sigh*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 14, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> If I remember right, there had been the question if I eat fairies...
> 
> Well, actually, none of us wolves eat fairies.
> Some smaller fairies even ride on our backs if they have to travel fast and over a long distance.



Does this mean I can ride you bareback?



Santaclear said:


> My apologies, Timberwolf. It must have been a case of mistaken identity. I thought it was you I'd seen (on a YouTube video, which has since been removed) eating fairies but the camera work was shaky and it could just as well have been a small bear (or very large dog or rodent.) Anyway, it was horrible.
> 
> Kudos to you for the good work you've been doing.



You have the blessings of the Fairy Queen for all of your hard work watching out for fairies........:bow:


----------



## Tad (Jan 14, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, actually, none of us wolves eat fairies.
> Some smaller fairies even ride on our backs if they have to travel fast and over a long distance.



Isn't that the sort of logic that the fox used with the little gingerbread man?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean I can ride you bareback?
> ...


Well, I'd recommend a saddle, nonetheless. Could be getting a tough ride.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

edx said:


> Isn't that the sort of logic that the fox used with the little gingerbread man?


Sorry, but foxes aren't wolves.

Though both species have to fight undeserved bad rep...


----------



## Tad (Jan 14, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Sorry, but foxes aren't wolves.
> 
> Though both species have to fight undeserved bad rep...



I just thought it might be a common canine tendency to offer a ride to 'lunch' or something.....


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 14, 2009)

edx said:


> I just thought it might be a common canine tendency to off a ride to 'lunch' or something.....



So long as everyone's getting their good share of eating.  :bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 14, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I'd recommend a saddle, nonetheless. Could be getting a tough ride.




Oh my......:batting: :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

edx said:


> I just thought it might be a common canine tendency to offer a ride to 'lunch' or something.....


Don't you think that's quite biased thinking?


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2009)

Dear GEF

Yes I know I am turning into a baby bore and I DON'T CARE!!

I wanna ask, how much does childbirth hurt? Like for realz?


----------



## Canonista (Jan 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ask me anything! and I will answer honestly (as I can and still be decent  )
> 
> Don't want to ask moi anything? How about you ask the person that posted above you then? Their choice whether or not they respond though.....



How did you get so damned awesome? Were you born that way or did you go to a special school for it or something?


----------



## Canonista (Jan 15, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Dear GEF
> 
> Yes I know I am turning into a baby bore and I DON'T CARE!!
> 
> I wanna ask, how much does childbirth hurt? Like for realz?



Pure agony, lingering for at least the next 18 years.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I realize when you are shy that you probably have a tendency to "hold back" and not participate like you want to. Did something happen? Someone say something negative to you?
> Perhaps, stick to the "safe" threads for just a bit....the games or the picture threads......just keep it light hearted until you figure out what is bothering you- or maybe even feel better.
> That's how I handle it anyway- but then again, I am usually just not a shy person.....



Thanks for the advice! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Dear GEF
> 
> Yes I know I am turning into a baby bore and I DON'T CARE!!
> 
> I wanna ask, how much does childbirth hurt? Like for realz?



I have experienced birth both ways-vaginal and cesarean. The c-section was a quick emergency thing and harder to recover from though I have heard about them from others that had them planned- what they experienced sounds much more pleasant than what happened to me. 

Bexy........I'm not going to tell you long drawn out stories that will make you anxious.....because I know you will hear plenty of those....from people that don't even realize what they are saying/doing to you. 

What I will say? All that stuff about natural child birth and lamaze breathing? I am of the solid opinion that it's OBVIOUS that a person with no uterus that will never actually understand/know/experience real birth made that shit up. That's what it is....pure and utter bullshit. Bexy....I am always going to recommend to anyone that asks to take the drugs. Make it firm and clear if you want them ahead of time. It's not "weak" or "selfish" of you to take them. Your baby will be fine if you have them- the people administering the drugs don't want to harm your baby and will be careful. 
Of course, I do support the decision of any woman that decides not to take them.....just don't always understand the WHY as someone that has experienced child birth. 

You will experience a lot of mixed emotions during those last months.....tired of being pregnant and uncomfortable yet apprehensive of going through the birth process....it can be scary...even to those that have done it before. But it's okay.....I'm sure George will be by your side every step of the way and support you through it all. 




Canonista said:


> How did you get so damned awesome? Were you born that way or did you go to a special school for it or something?



Lol, thank you for being so sweet to me 

Not all people feel as kind towards me as you do :blush:



MattS19 said:


> Thanks for the advice! :bow:



Thank you for joining in and letting me have fun


----------



## Canonista (Jan 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, thank you for being so sweet to me
> 
> Not all people feel as kind towards me as you do :blush:



Hey, if you're single I'll flatter you all day long!:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi GEF,

I was just on the *Frisk the person before you, and...... * thread and I frisked the person before me (a well known poster whom I won't name) and found what what I'm pretty sure is.....well, a _limb[/I, or a part of a limb, of another well known poster. 

I got scared and got out of the thread before I could make a post. 

What should I do? Should I report the post? Pm the forum member whose limb I think it is? Send a catty, threatening pm to the person I frisked? Broadcast it in chat? Or should I look the other way and make a normal-seeming post on the thread, not mentioning anything about the limb?


Let me know. Have a good weekend. 

-S._


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2009)

Dear Santa,

If that extra "limb" isn't already in good use then put it to good use. If you have no use for it, then I always know how to put an extra limb to good use.....


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> If that extra "limb" isn't already in good use then put it to good use. If you have no use for it, then I always know how to put an extra limb to good use.....



I thought of you when I found the limb, Greenie, and that was really why I posted.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 17, 2009)

Dear Greenie,

I took some penis enlargement pills (you know, grow three inches in 3 months) because I wanted to sue for false advertisement when I didn't grow anything. Well, long story short, I grew a 3 inch nub. That's not long enough to do anything with!

What do I do now?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2009)

I would say that it all depends on exactly where that nub grew.......


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 17, 2009)

it dangles just over my clit!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2009)

That might be a huge turn on for the right guy..........


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah that's exactly what I'd want if I were a guy. Going to suck on a girl's clitoris and getting a nub thwapping me in the face.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2009)

You're just trying to get me all turned on again, aren't you FLW? :batting:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 17, 2009)

:wubu: was it that obvious? :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2009)

Penis talk gets me every time....duh


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah but it's not a penis it's a penub!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2009)

Way to spoil the mood....... 



Now wave good night to me with your penub if you want....... :blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 17, 2009)

/waves with the penub


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a question... Why are you so hot? lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Must be innate (to at least 50%)...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> I have a question... Why are you so hot? lol



FLW, why are you so hot? 



Timberwolf said:


> Must be innate (to at least 50%)...


Please clarify :doh:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 17, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> yeah but it's not a penis it's a penub!





Penub, already! Just get lovers to sign a penub-sual agreement so there are no surprises should things go south. (also pls pm me that ad.) And remember, it could have been worse. Penubs sometimes erupt in the nipple area and you know how guys hate when penub udder sticks to the roof of their mouth. 

Sorry to butt in GEF.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> FLW, why are you so hot?



I got my good looks from my daddy, my sister got her looks from my mom and believe me, it ain't pretty.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...
> Please clarify :doh:


 :huh:
Maybe, if you could tell me what isn't clear, we could clarfy this together.
Maybe I just picked the wrong word from the translation dictionary... :blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 17, 2009)

He's saying at least half of the reason you are hot is because you were born that way, Greenie. It was a compliment.  lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> He's saying at least half of the reason you are hot is because you were born that way, Greenie. It was a compliment.  lol



Does this mean that............Wolfie thinks I'm hot? :batting: :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

You're definitively not cold.


----------



## addie17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear GEF,
I'm a pretty new poster, but I saw you're from Western NC... sooo jealous! Have you ever been to Montreat before?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> FLW, why are you so hot?
> 
> 
> Please clarify :doh:


It appears TW is analyzing the nature/nuture controversy with regards to your observed hawtness, and has concluded that at least half of it is due to your intrinsic allure. 
From that, one can deduce that somewhat less than half of your hawtness is due to acquired sexiness.
However, more than half of your desirability could in fact be derived from experience, study, and practice.
Which would make more than 100% hawtness, but the whole can be greater than the sum of its parts so that works.

-Rusty
(verbose)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2009)

Uhm... yes. I think this is what I wanted to say... Though I'm not sure...

All I'm sure about is that there is something big going on...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

addie17 said:


> Dear GEF,
> I'm a pretty new poster, but I saw you're from Western NC... sooo jealous! Have you ever been to Montreat before?



Yes....matter of fact, I attended college there for a year back in 1986-1987 when it was still called Montreat-Anderson...and it was still a 2 year college then. The year I attended was the first year they had third year students. 
I like to take my girls to that really nice playground they have there now....but only on occasion because I live in Asheville so it's a drive to get there. 

Have you been to Montreat?



CleverBomb said:


> It appears TW is analyzing the nature/nuture controversy with regards to your observed hawtness, and has concluded that at least half of it is due to your intrinsic allure.
> From that, one can deduce that somewhat less than half of your hawtness is due to acquired sexiness.
> However, more than half of your desirability could in fact be derived from experience, study, and practice.
> Which would make more than 100% hawtness, but the whole can be greater than the sum of its parts so that works.
> ...



I'm not sure ...... but I think you just called me a big flirt. If that is the case, then you are right again Rusty  



Timberwolf said:


> Uhm... yes. I think this is what I wanted to say... Though I'm not sure...
> 
> All I'm sure about is that there is something big going on...



It's always a big deal when TW speaks......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you allow me to feel fluttered? :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Do you allow me to feel fluttered? :blush:



Play your cards right and I will allow you to feel anything you want to....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Play your cards right and I will allow you to feel anything you want to....



Except her bewbs! Those are mine.

penis


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm not sure ...... but I think you just called me a big flirt. If that is the case, then you are right again Rusty





Green Eyed Fairy (to TW) said:


> Play your cards right and I will allow you to feel anything you want to....



Indeed. 

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Play your cards right and I will allow you to feel anything you want to....


Thanx. :bow: 


Famouslastwords said:


> Except her bewbs! Those are mine.
> 
> penis


:blink: This surprises me... I thought you had a pair of your own... :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Except her bewbs! Those are mine.
> 
> penis



You're gonna have to show me your big...you know.....before you get to touch my big....you know whats.......:batting:



Timberwolf said:


> Thanx. :bow:
> :blink: This surprises me... I thought you had a pair of your own... :blink:



You don't think four bewbs are better than two? 


Especially if they're...............big?


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear Greenie,

For the fine, foxy single women among us who feel a little out of practice sometimes, please post some tips on how to entice a man to "come hither." :bounce:

Thankx much.

Fasc.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear Green Eyed Fairy-

My question to you is, have you seen the thread on the Foodie board, titled "Foods that scare you"?

And if so, does that scare you? Or do you actually own a pair of tweezers able to pick up something that big?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Dear Greenie,
> 
> For the fine, foxy single women among us who feel a little out of practice sometimes, please post some tips on how to entice a man to "come hither." :bounce:
> 
> ...



When I figure this out, you will be the first to know.......

Oh wait....it's the getting them to stick around longer than fapping to a picture part that is hard for me :doh:

Either way....I truly need to stfu over the menfolk- I really have no clue how to deal with them effectively  :blush:



DumbAssBunny said:


> Dear Green Eyed Fairy-
> 
> My question to you is, have you seen the thread on the Foodie board, titled "Foods that scare you"?
> 
> And if so, does that scare you? Or do you actually own a pair of tweezers able to pick up something that big?



For once I am scared of something big.......that big log looking thing....:blink:


Yes....there is one big log on this earth that frightens me......


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> For once I am scared of something big.......that big log looking thing....:blink:
> 
> 
> Yes....there is one big log on this earth that frightens me......



Well, at least now we know. Four POUNDS of sausage is your limit.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

I have to have standards you know.....:batting:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey GEF,

A quick question-is there anything you're irrationally afraid of?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, we know what she's NOT afraid of!

Sausages weighing under 4 pounds. Duh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Hey GEF,
> 
> A quick question-is there anything you're irrationally afraid of?



Being alone.....

or bad things happening to my children/family if I spend too much time away from them. 


You?




BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, we know what she's NOT afraid of!
> 
> Sausages weighing under 4 pounds. Duh.




Only slightly under....only slightly.....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Being alone.....
> 
> or bad things happening to my children/family if I spend too much time away from them.
> 
> ...



That's not irrational. Because I'm waiting... in the wings... to


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

Was that in innuendo of some hot dirty sex time, FLW? 


*hopeful again* :batting: :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Being alone.....
> 
> or bad things happening to my children/family if I spend too much time away from them.
> 
> ...



I used to have a fear of hypodermic needles-after a visit to hopital a year ago,I have since gotten over my fear.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was that in innuendo of some hot dirty sex time, FLW?
> 
> 
> *hopeful again* :batting: :wubu:



Was it good for you?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> I used to have a fear of hypodermic needles-after a visit to hopital a year ago,I have since gotten over my fear.




Lol, this reminded me of a movie I did see as a child/teen? It was a flick about a hospital that had all these automated devices to help care for patients- and some person decided to kill the patients using the devices. 
Years later......I was in the hospital trying to give birth to my oldest daughter. They had this belt thing around my waist to monitor her heartbeat and they placed a blood pressure cuff on me and left the room. Imagine my surprise when a short time later it suddenly blew up on it's own- SCARING THE MESS OUT OF ME! In fact, I ripped it off and threw it on the floor.....not understanding I was hooked to a machine that monitored my bp automatically. 
It was difficult to explain the cuff on the floor to the nurse when she came back......:blush: :doh:


Famouslastwords said:


> Was it good for you?




It's always good for me.....one way or another


----------



## Canonista (Jan 30, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Except her bewbs! Those are mine.
> 
> penis



Can I have her lips, because they look TOTALLY smoochable! :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...
> 
> You don't think four bewbs are better than two?
> 
> ...


On one woman? 
Well, I guess this could be something that actually might scare me a bit...
(Not away, though... I'd just be a little hesitating about it... I'm not sure if I could handle it, owning only two hands...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Can I have her lips, because they look TOTALLY smoochable! :smitten:


Do you think they'd look good on you?


----------



## imfree (Jan 30, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> On one woman?
> Well, I guess this could be something that actually might scare me a bit...
> (Not away, though... I'd just be a little hesitating about it... I'm not sure if I could handle it, owning only two hands...)



What are you afraid of, Herr Wolfe? Don't those girl-wolves
have about 8 bewbs or is it 12 bewbs?


----------



## Canonista (Jan 30, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Do you think they'd look good on you?



ANYTHING of Green Eyed Fairy's would look good on me (and make me feel GREAT!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

imfree said:


> What are you afraid of, Herr Wolfe? Don't those girl-wolves
> have about 8 bewbs or is it 12 bewbs?


Well, what can I say? I'll come back to this when I have found a way to make a long story short.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> On one woman?
> Well, I guess this could be something that actually might scare me a bit...
> (Not away, though... I'd just be a little hesitating about it... I'm not sure if I could handle it, owning only two hands...)



Surely the big bad wolf isn't scared of a little ole fairy? :batting:



Timberwolf said:


> Do you think they'd look good on you?



I think that would all depend on exactly where I put them...... 


Yesh, I really am a bad girl........:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Surely the big bad wolf isn't scared of a little ole fairy? :batting:


I don't know if the big bad wolf is, but I'm usually not scared of fairies. :happy:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think that would all depend on exactly where I put them......
> 
> 
> Yesh, I really am a bad girl........:blush:


You've got a point, there...

A *BIG* one...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

imfree said:


> What are you afraid of, Herr Wolfe? Don't those girl-wolves have about 8 bewbs or is it 12 bewbs?


You know, you might be right about that, but usually, one wolf pup only has to handle one of these bewbs at a time... And as a grown-up, they don't care much about these bewbs, anymore...
But, and there we come to the important part of the whole story, I'm no ordinary wolf. I'm a man-wolf*/**. And female man-wolves have, just like the average human woman, just two bewbs.

*Man-wolves are furry creatures, able to walk on their hind legs as well as on all fours. On all fours, they resemble strongly of real wolves, except that they usually are a little bigger. When they stand on their hind legs, they look more human-like, except for the wolflike head and the fur.

**: Not a werewolf, that's a different kind of wolf. (Though I sometimes get one if I get really angry...)


----------



## imfree (Jan 30, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> You know, you might be right about that......snipped.......



That's a great explanation, Herr Wolfe and I'll try to remember to
Rep you for it when my Repattery is fully charged.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

imfree said:


> That's a great explanation, Herr Wolfe and I'll try to remember to
> Rep you for it when my Repattery is fully charged.


Glad you liked the other post...


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Greeny,I have a question...






WTF IS THIS?!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Greeny,I have a question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A clusterfuck?

Or George Lucas playing around with yard tools as a child.......


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 2, 2009)

Dear GEF






Whatdya say?

My place or yours?

Love, 
FLW


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

how do you get over somone's looks enough to get to know them well enough to decided if you want something more with them?

xoxo
The horndog


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 2, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Dear GEF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your place is probably better than mine- and not as crowded. Name the time, hot stuff  :smitten:



chicken legs said:


> how do you get over somone's looks enough to get to know them well enough to decided if you want something more with them?
> 
> xoxo
> The horndog



Perhaps try having a few conversations where you cannot see them- messenger, emails or phone. Perhaps even think of a few key questions ahead of time about things that are extremely important to you.....and set your boundaries as to what is okay and what is not a good answer.


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 2, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> how do you get over somone's looks enough to get to know them well enough to decided if you want something more with them?
> 
> xoxo
> The horndog



Personally, I wish they actually made Lee-Press-on-Face!!!


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

Or lee press on "ass"..."because i like big butts and i cannot lie"...lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 2, 2009)

LET'S ALL POST PIX OF OUR ASSES NOW PEOPLE!!!



WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!




Oh wait....wrong window.....:doh:



*goes into another coughing fit*


----------



## addie17 (Feb 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yes....matter of fact, I attended college there for a year back in 1986-1987 when it was still called Montreat-Anderson...and it was still a 2 year college then. The year I attended was the first year they had third year students.
> I like to take my girls to that really nice playground they have there now....but only on occasion because I live in Asheville so it's a drive to get there.
> 
> Have you been to Montreat?



Hey GEF,
I <3 Montreat! My family has a summer house on Kentucky Rd., if you know where that is (begins by the barn on Lake Susan). I can't believe you went to Montreat College when it was still Montreat-Anderson!!! I absolutely love the playground you take your girls to--when I was a little kid, my mom used to send us to day-camp and they would take us to play there. My sister and I used to cough cough... still...cough cough like to go rock-hopping in the adjacent creek.

Additionally, Asheville rocks! What an awesome city. I am totally jealous! I really tried to get a job there out of college but I was rebuffed. Montreat in particular, but the Asheville area in general is just about my favorite place in the world! So glad to see another Dimmer knows about it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2009)

addie17 said:


> Hey GEF,
> I <3 Montreat! My family has a summer house on Kentucky Rd., if you know where that is (begins by the barn on Lake Susan). I can't believe you went to Montreat College when it was still Montreat-Anderson!!! I absolutely love the playground you take your girls to--when I was a little kid, my mom used to send us to day-camp and they would take us to play there. My sister and I used to cough cough... still...cough cough like to go rock-hopping in the adjacent creek.
> 
> Additionally, Asheville rocks! What an awesome city. I am totally jealous! I really tried to get a job there out of college but I was rebuffed. Montreat in particular, but the Asheville area in general is just about my favorite place in the world! So glad to see another Dimmer knows about it!




There are some other people from Asheville on here, too! Recently had a dinner meet up- with some from California (originally from here though), Charlotte and Tennessee joining us.

Theatermuse/Kara lives here and Wagimawr attends college at UNCA. 

Follow the link if you want to see the pics of our meet up 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52875

We would like to try again another time- perhaps traveling to Charlotte the next go around - maybe you can join us one of those times?


----------



## Mathias (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi GEF,

Have you or anyone else heard from Susannah? I haven't noticed her on the boards, and sent her a PM just to say hello and haven't gotten a response. I hope she's alright.


----------



## addie17 (Feb 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There are some other people from Asheville on here, too! Recently had a dinner meet up- with some from California (originally from here though), Charlotte and Tennessee joining us.
> 
> Theatermuse/Kara lives here and Wagimawr attends college at UNCA.
> 
> ...



Hey again GEF,
Thanks so much for the link! It looks like you all had a ton of fun! Are FFA's allowed to come?  How cool that more people are from Asheville! I think I may be the only one I've seen on here from central PA, but my heart resides in Montreat!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 4, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> Hi GEF,
> 
> Have you or anyone else heard from Susannah? I haven't noticed her on the boards, and sent her a PM just to say hello and haven't gotten a response. I hope she's alright.




Hi Matt 

She doesn't log in here everyday- sometimes she takes a break from this site. But I can see that she has been on myspace today so I'm sure she is okay. I did send her a comment asking after her though 



addie17 said:


> Hey again GEF,
> Thanks so much for the link! It looks like you all had a ton of fun! Are FFA's allowed to come?  How cool that more people are from Asheville! I think I may be the only one I've seen on here from central PA, but my heart resides in Montreat!!




Of course FFAs are invited!!!  Would love for you to join us


----------



## addie17 (Feb 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Of course FFAs are invited!!!  Would love for you to join us



Awesomeness! I'm honored and I must figure out how to use this rep system...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 6, 2009)

GEF, can you tell me why Mossy The Thing doesn't love me anymore?


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 6, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> GEF, can you tell me why Mossy The Thing doesn't love me anymore?



Yeah, I'd like to know too... The Bossy Saucy one didn't even give ol' Stan_the_Flan a birthday greeting... not that I particularly noticed...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> GEF, can you tell me why Mossy The Thing doesn't love me anymore?





fa_man_stan said:


> Yeah, I'd like to know too... The Bossy Saucy one didn't even give ol' Stan_the_Flan a birthday greeting... not that I particularly noticed...



Silly rabbits.....I have finally succeeded in getting Monique totally under my spell.........MUHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!


And I ain't sharing her with nun of ya....not er one........
 :happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2009)

Greenie,

I tried so hard my dear to show that you're my every dream. Yet you're afraid each thing I do is just some evil scheme. A memory from your lonesome past keeps us so far apart. Why can't I free your doubtful mind and melt your cold cold heart?

F.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Greenie,
> 
> I tried so hard my dear to show that you're my every dream. Yet you're afraid each thing I do is just some evil scheme. A memory from your lonesome past keeps us so far apart. Why can't I free your doubtful mind and melt your cold cold heart?
> 
> F.



I blame Monique..........


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I blame Monique..........



I blame Hank Williams!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pYTOHernds


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I blame Hank Williams!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pYTOHernds



This is what I do to hearts........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k617q4NTu_4



Yesh, I'm a wicked, wicked fairy.........and you know you like it


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yesh, I'm a wicked, wicked fairy.........



Resist this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBs-I_QwgIU


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2009)

I submit........ time for a random LL moment.....  

Don't call it a comeback.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7l250E5uM4&feature=related

Gotta love my jingling stuff.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzndS93f15M


But hey.....I'm that type of girl....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFhO321qdmk


It's alright though.....most do like me for my big ole butt....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYHRGQsKSx8


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 6, 2009)

Dear GEF,

It's not unusual to be loved by anyone. It's not unusual to have fun with anyone. But when I see you hanging about with anyone it's not unusual to see me cry. Oh I wanna die.

Can you help?

Regards,

S


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Dear GEF,
> 
> It's not unusual to be loved by anyone. It's not unusual to have fun with anyone. But when I see you hanging about with anyone it's not unusual to see me cry. Oh I wanna die.
> 
> ...



I will let Smoky help you work this one out.....cause he seems to really understand what you mean there.......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2kxlZDOHeQ

Now if there's a smile on my face
It's only there trying to fool the public
But when it comes down to fooling you
Now honey that's quite a different subject

But don't let my glad expression
Give you the wrong impression
Cos really I'm sad, Oh I'm sadder than sad
Well I'm hurt and I want you so bad
Like a clown I appear to be glad ooh yeah

CHORUS:

Well they're some sad things known to man
But ain't too much sadder than
The tears of a clown when there's noone around
Oh yeah, baby baby, oh yeah baby baby

Now if I appear to be carefree
It's only to camouflage my sadness
And honey to shield my pride I try
To cover this hurt with a show of gladness
But don't let my show convince you
That I've been happy since you
Cos I need to go, oh I need you so
Look I'm hurt and I want you to know
For others I put on a show ...CHORUS

Just like Pagliacci did
I try to keep my surface hid
Smiling in the crowd I try
But in a lonely room I cry
The tears of a clown
When there's noone around, oh yeah, baby baby
Now if there's a smile on my face
Don't let my glad expression
Give you the wrong impression
Don't let this smile I wear
Make you think that I don't care
Cos really I'm sad...


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> ... it's not unusual to see me cry.
> ...



Poor guy. *shakes head* It's a shame.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Poor guy. *shakes head*



I like seeing them cry myself......and it's even better if I caused it.......MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHHA!!



*Cough* *cough* ahem...........sorry....my bad......:blush:


----------



## imfree (Feb 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Dear GEF,
> 
> It's not unusual to be loved by anyone. It's not unusual to have fun with anyone. But when I see you hanging about with anyone it's not unusual to see me cry. Oh I wanna die.
> 
> ...



I've got that one figured out

Tom Jones-It's Not Unusual
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkMKRxn5x14


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

This is something unusual, if you ask me.


(Not that I actually would expect anybody asking me...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> This is something unusual, if you ask me.
> 
> 
> (Not that I actually would expect anybody asking me...)




This was a cheap shot.....low even.....:doh: 

This is much better anyway......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLsJryWc5XE&feature=channel


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 7, 2009)

I have another question GEF,
Do you like facial hair on a guy or do you prefer the clean-shaven look?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> I have another question GEF,
> Do you like facial hair on a guy or do you prefer the clean-shaven look?





Most of the time, clean shaven. However, it really all depends on the individual man. Some men do look better with a neat beard or mustache. Facial hair wouldn't stop me from dating a man if he kept it nicely trimmed/neat.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 24, 2009)

Greenie, a couple of years ago I wrote a song I'm sure you'll love. My question is do you love it? Here it is:

*Phallus in Wonderland* (to the tune of Alice in Wonderland)

_Phallus, in wonderland...how do you get to wonderland...pull down your pants and f**k away...phallus, in wonderland._

So?


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 24, 2009)

Speaking of songs, GEF, why has this song made me feel so unspeakably sad every time I hear it, since adolescence? I know that it's a little schlocky, yet I can't help myself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 24, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Greenie, a couple of years ago I wrote a song I'm sure you'll love. My question is do you love it? Here it is:
> 
> *Phallus in Wonderland* (to the tune of Alice in Wonderland)
> 
> ...




I'm secretly turned on again.......shhhhhhhhhhhhh  :bow:



Fascinita said:


> Speaking of songs, GEF, why has this song made me feel so unspeakably sad every time I hear it, since adolescence? I know that it's a little schlocky, yet I can't help myself.





> *Africa*
> 
> 
> I hear the drums echoing tonight
> ...



It's a song about longing for something Fascie.....you can replace "Africa" with just about anything.......what do you long for, Fascie? Something elusive?


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

I asked this is in the other thread Greeny, but what can you do for an ulcer on the side of your tongue?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 24, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I asked this is in the other thread Greeny, but what can you do for an ulcer on the side of your tongue?






> Tongue Ulcers, also known as aphthous ulcer, is distinguished by white colored ulcers on the tongue. It is usually painless but when the same white patches grows and turns into blood red color then the ulcers may bleed also causing damage to your tongue. May lead to cancer …
> 
> Tongue ulcers are the sores developed on the tongue with white colored patches on it. *They are caused because of unhealthy eating and drinking habits and also smoking. Tongue ulcers do not have specific symptoms. They can be treated at home and but if they last longer for many days then you must consult for your doctor. *
> 
> ...




I have had them before....no fun and they hurt. I'm glad mine didn't turn into what the first paragraph mentioned!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

I think I drink too much tea!

Thanks for that info. Gosh they hurt don't they.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's my question GEF.....

Can I over dose on McDonald's sweet tea??? 

I can't get enough of it!!!! I HAVE to have it!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 24, 2009)

Dear GEF:

Who will win The NCAA Men and NCAA Women Basketball Tourney?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 24, 2009)

Greenie, what do you do when you're in a test, the teacher has no tissues, and you sneeze clear crap into your hand? Is it ever appropriate to just wipe it on your jeans?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 24, 2009)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Here's my question GEF.....
> 
> Can I over dose on McDonald's sweet tea???
> 
> I can't get enough of it!!!! I HAVE to have it!!!!



I'm a huge caffeine addict myself....I just usually get the unsweeted stuff and add Splenda 

I'm also addicted to their food.......:blush: :doh:



tonynyc said:


> Dear GEF:
> 
> Who will win The NCAA Men and NCAA Women Basketball Tourney?



Sports? People really care about sports...? :blink:



Famouslastwords said:


> Greenie, what do you do when you're in a test, the teacher has no tissues, and you sneeze clear crap into your hand? Is it ever appropriate to just wipe it on your jeans?



Nah, just use the hem of your blouse instead.......


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 25, 2009)

GEF--what is your first name?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 25, 2009)

She's already answered that in this thread...albeit as a joke within an answer to a different question...but I bet you could find it if you tried.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 25, 2009)

_Ohhhhh_, Magic 8 Ba-- .. I mean, *Gorgeous* Green Eyed Fairyyy..

How do I go about stopping my 6 year old brother from making mean remarks about people who aren't white? ... >_<


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> GEF--what is your first name?





BigBeautifulMe said:


> She's already answered that in this thread...albeit as a joke within an answer to a different question...but I bet you could find it if you tried.



Lol, I don't remember myself......:doh: :blush:



Your Plump Princess said:


> _Ohhhhh_, Magic 8 Ba-- .. I mean, *Gorgeous* Green Eyed Fairyyy..
> 
> How do I go about stopping my 6 year old brother from making mean remarks about people who aren't white? ... >_<



Seems like a question best answered with a question...or two. 

How many "non-white" people does he know? and who taught him this OR where did he hear someone else setting such an example?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 25, 2009)

Q: "How Many 'Non-White' People does he know, where did he hear this/who taught him this?" 


A: Not a whole lot. There's a few kids he had fun with during swim lessons last year. But lately, it's just been 'EW SHE/HE'S UGLY CAUSE THEIR BROWN AND I HATE BROWN PEOPLE" [/True Example.] 

The only person I know that he could have picked this up from would be my Asshole of an Uncle. He's always using derrogatory terms, and calling other races ugly and useless and ..yeah. He's sort of that redneck stereotype that I'd like to burn at the stake. :/ 

My Brother Looked up to him for a brief while, and then there's also the fact that he had a doctor who was black. And the doctor hurt him, made his ears bleed, and I can't remember what all else. But that was a bit before my uncle really came into the picture.. _*Sigh*_ .. I'm just at a loss. I don't want to be with him in a store and have him point at someone and go 'EW LOOK THEIR -Whatever- ! GROSS! " or anything. :/  I'm not a freaking parent! I don't know what to do! I'm only 19. >_<


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 26, 2009)

Psssst....Fairy... search function.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q: "How Many 'Non-White' People does he know, where did he hear this/who taught him this?"
> 
> 
> A: Not a whole lot. There's a few kids he had fun with during swim lessons last year. But lately, it's just been 'EW SHE/HE'S UGLY CAUSE THEIR BROWN AND I HATE BROWN PEOPLE" [/True Example.]
> ...



Perhaps ask him why he uses those words? Ask him about the uncle and older brother and then explain to him why those are not good things to be saying. Let him meet "non-whites" and interact with them.....it's harder to tear down something you like and trust.......
Is there another male role model who could talk to him and tell him NOT to use those words? 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Psssst....Fairy... search function.




You have me over a barrel....what am I searching for??


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 26, 2009)

Um... the word "Caroline" ?  He would have had to search for the word "name" to find it, though. 

I was trying to be funny, but now that it's been draggred through so many posts it's not that funny anymore. lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 26, 2009)

Greenie, dearest Greenie...

Are there any natural cures/aids for eye rashes and hay fever? I'm close to jumping out the window.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Um... the word "Caroline" ?  He would have had to search for the word "name" to find it, though.
> 
> I was trying to be funny, but now that it's been draggred through so many posts it's not that funny anymore. lol



I am truly impressed with you Ginny. I cannot even keep up with my own yackety-yack......it amazes me when someone else remembers what I have said/written   :bow:



ashmamma84 said:


> Greenie, dearest Greenie...
> 
> Are there any natural cures/aids for eye rashes and hay fever? I'm close to jumping out the window.



I have never heard of an eye rash so it's a good thing this site has.... 



> Eye rash: An eruption on the skin of the eye.
> 
> he following medical conditions are some of the possible causes of Eye rash. There are likely to be other possible causes, so ask your doctor about your symptoms.
> 
> ...





> One of the downsides of the mild winter is that allergy season has come a bit earlier and pollen counts are higher. Hay fever, also known as allergic rhinitis, means that your immune system overreacts to normally harmless substances in the air, resulting in symptoms such as runny nose, sneezing, and an itchy nose.
> 
> What is Hay Fever?
> 
> ...



These links are to sites about natural healing...hope it helps


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2009)

GEF- Will you make out with me? I'll pay you? in cucumbers


----------



## Slamaga (May 15, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> GEF- Will you make out with me? I'll pay you? in cucumbers



I think I can answer, I' m ¸pretty sure she would say yes, but I'll let her confirm that 

For GEF-Do you believe in instant crush love? (wonder if you understand, I'm a french spokesperson)


----------



## tonynyc (May 15, 2009)

Dear GEF- have you ever been stumped?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> GEF- Will you make out with me? I'll pay you? in cucumbers



For you....free of charge  :smitten:

I will bring the cukes...... :kiss2:


Slamaga said:


> I think I can answer, I' m ¸pretty sure she would say yes, but I'll let her confirm that
> 
> For GEF-Do you believe in instant crush love? (wonder if you understand, I'm a french spokesperson)



Instant crushes? Yes True Love at first sight? No



tonynyc said:


> Dear GEF- have you ever been stumped?



I want to say I can be when too angry....but then that's been when I have made some of my best low blows 

When I'm sad and my confidence is down....sometimes I just don't have the "fight" or the comeback...or the desire to joke. But those moments have been few and far between in my life.....so call me the fortunate one


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 15, 2009)

*tries to go to second base with GEF while making out with her* :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2009)

Well Tony....I am stumped now. I have to confess that I never truly understood that second base stuff......:doh:


Does that mean we gets to make out in the dug out, FLW? :batting:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 16, 2009)

will you record a video of yourself singing "Sweet Caroline" and post it in this thread?




Good times never seemed so good


----------



## tonynyc (May 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well Tony....I am stumped now. I have to confess that I never truly understood that second base stuff......:doh:
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> will you record a video of yourself singing "Sweet Caroline" and post it in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol Shar....I don't really have the capability to make videos....and have no clue how to post them. I am claiming electronic ignorance on this one  



tonynyc said:


> Green Eyed Fairy said:
> 
> 
> > Well Tony....I am stumped now. I have to confess that I never truly understood that second base stuff......:doh:
> ...


----------



## tonynyc (May 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My favorite season is Autumn. It's always been so beautiful here in the NC mountains....and so many good holidays happen then, too
> 
> What's yours, Tony?




*
I enjoy Autumn - especially with the turning of the leaves. Summers in NYC can be oppressive ;especially, if we have one of those heat waves... 
*

*

Dear GEF:

In honor of my 2,222  post 

I have two sports question for you - (I can picture you jumping for joy)  

1. Will The Cleveland Cavaliers make it to the NBA finals? 

2. Will we ever see you in the World Series of Poker? 


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> I enjoy Autumn - especially with the turning of the leaves. Summers in NYC can be oppressive ;especially, if we have one of those heat waves...
> *
> 
> ...



Happy 2222, Tony!  :bow:

1. What do the Cavaliers play? :blink:

2. Did you think to stump me or did you know that I like poker? :happy:
Gawd, I WISH I was good enough to make it there. Jennifer Tilly is bad azz on there, isn't she? 

(or is Tilly on WPT instead? I have watched both  )


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

I think second base means I feel you up and touch your bewbies. That's just what I think though, it's not like there's a class.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

It's ok GEF I know you're nervous about going to 2nd base with me so I went to second base for you too. Ok?


----------



## Cors (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful Greenie, have you ever considered a paysite or at least, shooting a set with FLW?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2009)

:wubu: FLW, you are gorgeous Lady :bow:

@ Cors: I have three children and ex-husband. I post "risque" pics of myself on the net....but only here on Dims or my yahoo group. Nowhere else. A paysite would seem like opening a whole other can of worms. 
It might be fun....but seems like something else I would have to be "dedicated to"....with costumes, scenes creations, etc. I don't even have a good place to really take pics of myself...hence why my pics are all in my bathroom or on my bed. Let's not forget I would also need a photographer. I don't perceive that any money I could make would really even allow me to break even on the initial investment I am imagining. So no paysite...though if FLW came this way and wanted to take pics with me, I would do it


----------



## Shosh (May 17, 2009)

Hi Greenie,

What is a cheap way to clean your carpet, when you do not have the money to get it steam cleaned?:bow:

Thanks

Shosh


----------



## mediaboy (May 18, 2009)

what is your favorite kind of donut?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Hi Greenie,
> 
> What is a cheap way to clean your carpet, when you do not have the money to get it steam cleaned?:bow:
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, do they have carpet shampooer rentals where you live? Around here, the grocery stores rent the cleaners so you can do it yourself. Personally, with two small kids that love making messes, I invested in a carpet shampooer from Walmart years ago. Do you perhaps have a friend that owns one? 
If you have a short carpeting, perhaps spot cleaning and a sponge mop? I'm adventurous when broke.....



mediaboy said:


> what is your favorite kind of donut?



Just about the one you posted....I also like that kind with sprinkles :wubu:






Also anything filled with something.....you know...that cream....sometimes that jelly........


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 26, 2009)

*DEAREST ((GEF)))

I have a BOSS, who initially was an amazing MENTOR. I would watch her DELIGHT in finding errors in my co-workers, work. She would take further delight in sending an email and BCC our mutual boss, to let her know how lousy who-ever's work it was. I watched this for my first 6 weeks at this new job.

NOW I AM THE VICTIM of this......she will make corrections, then I fix them, then she finds NEW things to correct, so that it is usually a 3-4 step process just to get a simple letter out.

I KILL HER WITH KINDNESS in the process..never letting on that I AM DISTURBED BY HER OBSESSIVE COMPULSIVE (bitchy) behavior.

any advice?

signed..
tired of killing them with kindness
and raging INSIDE *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *DEAREST ((GEF)))
> 
> I have a BOSS, who initially was an amazing MENTOR. I would watch her DELIGHT in finding errors in my co-workers, work. She would take further delight in sending an email and BCC our mutual boss, to let her know how lousy who-ever's work it was. I watched this for my first 6 weeks at this new job.
> 
> ...



I work with some pretty damn perfect bitches myself...I found the best way to back them up is to point out an error or two myself on occasion...one kept coming to me to tell me how I forgot to put an alert on somthing....so the next time SHE didn't....I had to do her a big favor (like the one she pretended to be doing me) and point out how many she had forgotten. Funny...she stopped all bullshit after that 

I know it's different with a boss though....sounds like that woman has some issues/emotional problems. That's ALL she has to do in a day? Funny, I always pictured management having a lot of responsibilities and better things to do. 

My best advice? Wait on that bitch out in the parking lot and donkey punch her hard as she walks to her car.. then run her over with your bike


----------



## Spanky (May 26, 2009)

GEF, 

I am planning my funeral and I need a single song to sum up my life. Can you help me here?

If that is too hard, any dessert suggestions to be served after the ceremony?

I am counting on you. 

Signed, 

Some anonymous guy in Minnesota


----------



## Smushygirl (May 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> GEF,
> 
> I am planning my funeral and I need a single song to sum up my life. Can you help me here?
> 
> ...



I know this is Greenie's thread, but indulge me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfPy4KwuujE

My favorite line:

You know I used to live my life as an illusion, but reality will make my dream come true.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> GEF,
> 
> I am planning my funeral and I need a single song to sum up my life. Can you help me here?
> 
> ...



This reminds me of the funeral song thread.....:blink:

How about John Denver's Around and Around? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eInEL2KUaMQ

Time as I've known it
Doesn't take much time to pass by me
Minutes into days turn into months turn into years
They hurry by me

Still I love to see the sun go down
And the world go around

Dreams full of promises
Hopes for the future
I've had many

Dreams I can't remember now
Hopes that I've forgotten
Faded memories

Still I love to see the sun go down
And the world go around

And I love to see the morning
As it steals across the sky
I love to remember

And I love to wonder why
And I hope that I'm around
So I can be there when I die
When I'm gone

I hope that you will think of me
In moments when you're happy
And you're smiling

And that the thought will comfort you
On cold and cloudy days
If you are crying

And that you'll love to see the sun go down
And the world go around
And around and around

Words and music by John Denver

For your funeral:






It only seems fitting that I have the tart sampler at my own....






But these....I would prefer to just eat in front of you and not at your funeral....you know......so you can watch  














Yes...I am STILL a very, very bad girl.............. :batting:


----------



## Spanky (May 26, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> I know this is Greenie's thread, but indulge me:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfPy4KwuujE
> 
> ...



That is a beautiful song, Smushy. I wasn't expecting such serious answers. But I loved listening. Thanks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> I know this is Greenie's thread, but indulge me:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfPy4KwuujE
> 
> ...



Smushy.......you will be indulged by me in any thread.....:bow: :wubu:


----------



## Spanky (May 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This reminds me of the funeral song thread.....:blink:
> 
> How about John Denver's Around and Around?
> 
> ...



All I get to do is watch? Isn't that some sort of hell or purgatory? 

I am just going to have to consult Smushy on these answers. Then I am nominating her as your Veep for keeping you in line on this thread. 

Oh the damage you two could do.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2009)

Get your hand off my tart cake Spankles............Smushy is watching now


----------



## Spanky (May 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Get your hand off my tart cake Spankles............Smushy is watching now



Yeah, but she is all paid up. She has the receipt as proof. 

Missy "still and bad bad bad girl" GEF


----------



## Smushygirl (May 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> That is a beautiful song, Smushy. I wasn't expecting such serious answers. But I loved listening. Thanks.



Sorry, Spankmeister, I'm a serious girl! You know that probably should have been in the Funk thread. A little pink eyed soul there! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Smushy.......you will be indulged by me in any thread.....:bow: :wubu:



At last...my love has come along!!! :wubu:


----------

